# Coastal Scents Discussion - palettes, pigments, micas, etc.



## macedout (Jun 6, 2008)

*Please keep all Coastal scents product discussion in this thread, including palettes, micas, glitters, liners, etc. For a discussion on Coastal Scent brushes, please refer to this thread:

http://specktra.net/f167/coastal-sce...scents+brushes
*


has anyone tried coastal scents Mica, glitter powder, oxides and pigments? (excuse the ignorance but what exactly are they? i'm assuming these products are dupes for p/g and glitters, pls clarify...)

how do they compared to mac products?? are these eye safe?

their prices are great, just want to make sure quality is great and LONG LASTING too, before i order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






here's the link:
Coastal Scents: Glitter Powder
Coastal Scents: Mica Powders


----------



## talste (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mica/glitter powder, oxides and pigments, OH MY! (coastalscents.com)*

The best way to explain it is they're raw cosmetic grade colours/dyes.
Micas & pigments go into eyeshadows/foundations/blush etc to give the cosmetic its colour. 

As they are only a colourant with no binders (Dimethicone, Jojoba Oil, Triglyceride, etc) most will not adhere to the skin very well on there own & not all are lip/eye safe. e.g Blues and anything using a blue mica (violet, aqua, teal, etc) will not be lip safe.

I use them occasionally using MAC water based mixing medium to apply and the colour pay off is amazing (think 100% colour pay off)

hope that helps


----------



## macedout (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mica/glitter powder, oxides and pigments, OH MY! (coastalscents.com)*

sounds awesome if the color payoff is 100%!! do u prefer the coastal scents to mac? if so why


----------



## talste (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mica/glitter powder, oxides and pigments, OH MY! (coastalscents.com)*

Price wise: coastal scents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




convenience: MAC 
It gets a bit messy dealing with micas, i.e they come in sample bags that are not ideal to work with so transferring to the 10mg jars is a bit of a chore if your doing  like 10 - 20 at a time. 

I'm a bit biased though as I collect MAC pigments and the MAC marketing machine sure has sucked me in so whenever a new L.E piggy is released I HAVE TO HAVE IT.

If you do decide to try micas use the water based mixing medium not the alcohol one, I've tried both the water based definitely makes the mica easier to apply.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 17, 2008)

*Which coastal scents palette should I get?*

I want to buy a palette from coastal scents, either the 88 eyeshadow set that don't really have alot of shimmer (as said in its description) or the 88 "ultra shimmer" palette. I don't have alot of mattes, most of my eyeshadows are all MAC frost or satin so i'm not quite sure if I need 88 ultra frosty shadows. I just think they are soooo freakin' pretty. 

What do you recommend? Also those of you who have the one that is not ultra shimmer, what is its closest MAC finish? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Which coastal scents palette should I get?*

i have the ultra shimmer one and honestly they arent ULTRA shimmery. they do have a nice frost to them, some are more frosty than others but i love that pallette and im so glad i didnt get the regular one!


----------



## jenavii (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Which coastal scents palette should I get?*

Oh damn, I bougth the Matte pallete because I thougth the ultra shimmer might be TOO shimmery. Luckily I also bougt the Crystal Ice Mica, to top of the eye shadows, incase they were too matte.

Coastal Scents: Crystal Ice Mica


----------



## Dottles (Sep 25, 2008)

*Coastal Scents Pallets and ELF Cosmetics*

I'm kind of new to the obsession of makeup.  Thanks to YouTube I'm overly obsessed.  I've seen reviews on the Coastal Scents eye shadow pallets and some ELF reviews but I was wondering what you guys thought about 'em?

I'm considering buying the two 88 eyeshadow pallets and the 28 neutral pallet to start off with.  As for Elf, I want to try out their brushes more than anything due to the cheapness of 'em.  I'm looking through the Coastal Scents Brushes thread so I'm getting info about those there..

Anyway, any advice would be helpful.  Unfortunately due to lack of funds I can't order anything MAC at the moment and the closest MAC store to me is about 2hrs on the train.  However... just you wait until funds are available, you'll looooove my haul for it!  

Anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated!

Also, I found a 34 piece brush set - would you believe I've only JUST learned about makeup brushes?  I found it on eBay and due to the low price I'm considering purchasing it until I can afford higher end ones.  I was wondering what you guys thought about it (I'll post the link)

Thanks!

MUJI PRO Supermodels Brush Set 34pcs w/ Case PC3401 R on eBay, also Brushes Applicators, Beauty Tools, Makeup, Health Beauty (end time 18-Oct-08 05:21:27 BST)


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents Pallets and ELF Cosmetics*

I'll be the first to tell you that I do not care for E.L.F brushes.  However, I have heard that the brushes that coastal scents sale work great.  I know how it is building a makeup kit.  It is very expensive.  You are doing the right thing by asking for advice.  Another line that you should consider is Ben Nye.  They have a really good line of makeup at a lower cost than M.A.C.  It took me years to purchase all of my brushes and I still want more.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents Pallets and ELF Cosmetics*

I don't know anything about the ELF brushes, but I've heard absolutely amazing things about the coastal scents palettes.  Purzebuzz on youtube did a video where she opened hers up for the first time on camera and she was really excited about them. The cases look gorgeous, and if I knew I'd use them (I already have SOOO much eyeshadow) I'd invest in them.  The colors are small (dime shaped) but I've heard they're really pigmented and you don't need a lot.

I have a couple of their brushes and I really like them.  I have the skunk brush (which doesn't shed as much as I thought it would) a dupe of the 219 (which I don't like for the 219, but it's still a good brush!) and a "small shader" brush that is literally about the size of a .25 carat diamond.  I am CRAZY about it for detailed crease work and undereye work.  

I also really like the fact they have a sale right now.. 40% off the 24 shimer eyeshadow!  This brush is absolutely amazing.  If you have an eyeshadow that doesn't have good payout with one coat, and you have to do multiples, this brush packs it on.  The bristles are SO thick and SO stiff that it really works.  It *can* be kind of pokey but it's worth it, IMHO.


----------



## just0lovely (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents Pallets and ELF Cosmetics*

I did alot of research on the Coastal Scents palettes also before buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is smaller than expected but there are 88 colors and they're pretty pigmented for the price.  I wouldn't say it's comparable to Mac but they are great to begin practicing with!  I bought the 88 shimmer palette because many people suggested that one if you're going to be practicing blending and stuff.  I also got many of their brushes.  Coastal Scents: Black on Black Sable Shadow
This is a new one - I'd say it's comparable to the mac fluff brush!  The one mentioned above is great too! The only problem with it is it's too big to work with the palette.  The brush ends up getting the colors next to the one you want.  I like their round crease brush also.  I haven't tried ELF brushes - always wondered though...  I heard so many great things about it but haven't got around to it.  Have you tried Sonia Kashuk brushes?  They sell them at target.  I have their small eye shader brush - let me tell you, that brush is AMAZING!  It's soft yet has resistance so the color goes right where you want it. It's one of my everyday brushes. You've got to try that one!


----------



## Sass E (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents Pallets and ELF Cosmetics*

My advice would be to search the Coastal Scents website for reviews of the brushes they offer and start your collection with them rather than a cheap set on ebay. For the price you'll get very good quality brushes.   I love their badger brushes and their MAC dupes are very decent, imo.  Also if you sign up for their newsletter you will get Friday email deals and sometimes they do have sales on their brushes and that will save you even more money.

I'd say if you are on a budget the 88 e/s pallet quality is very good considering the price.  I haven't ordered the neutral pallet from them yet but that is definitly on my list and apparently there are a lot of really good MAC dupes in that pallet.  

I've purchased elf products and the only item I like is the lipgloss.  I've tried a few of their other products and wasn't really that impressed.  The brushes, I've owned a few and they were horrible, went straight to the trash.

As far as MAC don't forget there are a lot of people on here offering MAC and other brands at a great discount so you can slowly build your collection as your budget allows.
HTH


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents Pallets and ELF Cosmetics*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just0lovely* 

 
_Have you tried Sonia Kashuk brushes? They sell them at target. I have their small eye shader brush - let me tell you, that brush is AMAZING! It's soft yet has resistance so the color goes right where you want it. It's one of my everyday brushes. You've got to try that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have a couple of Sonia Kashuk brushes and I LOVE the angled eyeliner brush!  It's comparable to MAC 209, but the way the brush is angled, like an "L" shape with the bristles at the end of the short side, makes it easier to put on eyeliner in a straight line.


----------



## just0lovely (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents Pallets and ELF Cosmetics*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_I have a couple of Sonia Kashuk brushes and I LOVE the angled eyeliner brush! It's comparable to MAC 209, but the way the brush is angled, like an "L" shape with the bristles at the end of the short side, makes it easier to put on eyeliner in a straight line._

 
ooh I've had my eye on that brush for some time now!  Now I'm definitely going to get it!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents Pallets and ELF Cosmetics*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just0lovely* 

 
_ooh I've had my eye on that brush for some time now! Now I'm definitely going to get it!_

 
For $6 you can't beat the price!  I've considered getting another one, because I hate washing my eyeliner brushes every day.


----------



## Vi0let_Twilight (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Which coastal scents palette should I get?*

Actually, the matte one isn't completely matte. I ordered this one after I bought the shimmer pallet and was surprised to find both finishes in it. It was a minor disappointment for me as I had paid for shipping twice to get both pallets (they were sold out of the matte one when I bought the shimmer and you can't add items to a pending order) and instantly noticed a couple of (as far as I can tell) redundancies between the two. But for only 20something bucks a pop, I personally couldn't just pick one!
ANYWHO, if I were forced to make a decision, I would go with the matte one, solely because it boasts both finishes, so you can still play around with the colors. Both apply equally buttery smooth and have terrific staying power on my eyes.


----------



## TDoll (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Which coastal scents palette should I get?*

The regular palette is closest to matte and satin finishes. Actually most of them are more of a satin. It's my favorite palette out of the two.  The ultra shimmer palette is closest to the formula of frosts and veluxe pearls.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Which coastal scents palette should I get?*

I have the 88 56the on w/blushes and 28 neutral I recommend all 3!


----------



## Silveretta (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Which coastal scents palette should I get?*

I love the matte/satin finish one.
I think it was the better of the two


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 17, 2008)

*88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I was thinking of buying this pallet 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette  is it worth it has anyone tried it???



and what shipping did you use, did you get insurance on that??


----------



## TDoll (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I loooove the Ultra Shimmer and the Original one. I was very skeptical at first, but they are of really fabulous quality.  The original one that has the matte and satin formulas is my favorite though.  
I used the USPS priority mail both times I ordered and did not get insurance. Both arrived very quickly and in perfect condition! I believe shipping was around $5 or $6.


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

was it the FDX shipping looks like its the cheapst one and still its 10bucks.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I loooove the Ultra Shimmer and the Original one. I was very skeptical at first, but they are of really fabulous quality.  The original one that has the matte and satin formulas is my favorite though.  
I used the USPS priority mail both times I ordered and did not get insurance. Both arrived very quickly and in perfect condition! I believe shipping was around $5 or $6._

 
which would you recommend to get?


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I loooove the Ultra Shimmer and the Original one. I was very skeptical at first, but they are of really fabulous quality. The original one that has the matte and satin formulas is my favorite though. 
I used the USPS priority mail both times I ordered and did not get insurance. Both arrived very quickly and in perfect condition! I believe shipping was around $5 or $6._

 
Agreed! I loveee it, its absolutely amazing on top of a base and it reminds me of MAC shadows. I also used USPS priority mail and it shipped very quickly, about 3 days.


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

ok i think ill get it tooo


----------



## amyzon (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I got the original and it ROOOOOOOOCKS.  I would start w/ the original b/c it has some mattes and some shimmers.  If you have all shimmers your eyes will look a little too sparkly.  They are fantastic.  Incredibly pigmented and a great texture.  You will be very pleased.


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

This sounds great but i would like to know as well. can someone guide me to knowing what the 88 Ultra shimmer eyeshadow palette is and where can I get it..lol.


----------



## MerittoriousRex (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_This sounds great but i would like to know as well. can someone guide me to knowing what the 88 Ultra shimmer eyeshadow palette is and where can I get it..lol._

 
You can get it at coastalscents.com


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

Does anybody have both the 88 palettes AND the 120 palette? I have the 120 and I'm not sure if I want to get both of the 88 palettes..(but I probably will end up getting them....)


----------



## Lamzy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

You can also get them from eBay, just type in "88 palette". I haven't tried them yet but I have heard really good reviews from youtubers.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I can really recommend it!


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 6, 2008)

*Coastal Scents Glazes*

Hey guys! Yesterday i was buying my 88 palette on coastal scents and some brushes, and i didn't notice 'till today that they also sells Lip Glazes...i was looking at the colors and they're really pretty. So my question is: has anyone of u tried them before?? are they nice? not? And if u haven't, well, which lip glazzes do u recomend?

Kisses!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 8, 2008)

*Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Okay, so I was just introduced to Coastal Scents and I already have a million things I want to buy, but for now:

88 Piece Eyeshadow Palette
28 Piece Neutral Eyeshadow Palette
10 Piece Professional Blush Palette

Do any of you own these? What do I need more? I'll probably eventually get all three, but it probably isn't the best to do it all at once considering I have no job and I've already spent 60$ this month on MAC (and that probably won't be all I'll spend) lol. 

I've read a lot on the 88 piece, but not so much on the neutral palette and the blushes. Reviews on these would be appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, Would you recommend the regular 88 palette or the shimmer palette. I'm torn. lol. 

Anddd, what's the best primer to go with these eyeshadows? 

Thanks so much you guys, in advance.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I have the 88 piece eyeshadow pallet and I'm happy with it. I use it not that often. But if you just starting it's a good choice. There are shimmery and  mat es on the pallet. I mostly use it is I want to try a color that I don't have from MAC.

I use mac prep+prime es base in the color medium


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I actually wanted the 88 palette to just sort of play with colors, and have all of those colors available, then I'd eventually try to match the colors I like most with actual MAC shadows. I kind of wanted to start sort of a kit, which is why I really want the neutral and blush palettes. I've never had a neutral palette before, so it'd be fun to have those colors available and also, to have the blushes since there's pretty much a blush for everyone in that palette. Decisions!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I have all 3... start with the 88 palette, then get the blush, then the neutral.


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

If you want an inexpensive blush palette, I'd get the one from Ben Nye or La Femme anyday over the generic ones from Coastal Scents.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I only have the neutral palette. I keep meaning to get the 88 palette & now the contouring & blush palette are on my wishlist! I love my neutral palette, but some colours really don't show up, well on me anyway. I always use UDPP & Painterly paint pot underneath them.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Thanks you guys. Now I'm torn. I just was introduced to La Femme, and now I see that they have the create your own palette thing on makeupmania.com. Have you guys done this? Now if I decide to do this, I'll need to figure out which colors I'll want. Man... lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I only have the neutral palette. I keep meaning to get the 88 palette & now the contouring & blush palette are on my wishlist! I love my neutral palette, but some colours really don't show up, well on me anyway. I always use UDPP & Painterly paint pot underneath them._

 
Were there a lot that didn't show up or just a few? It looks like we may have a similar skin tone. I'm NW 20.


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

okay... so you're SOOOO like me.... lol

i have been eye-ing CS palette (and i mean... all of the palettes) and been checking their site every once in a while in case they have sale going on...

but i still can't make up myy mind which i should get first.... either 88, neutral, blush or contour...

i'm not so much of an eyeshadow-girl... i tend to go for neutral look.... but well uhm.... do i really need TWENTY-EIGHT neutral colors?? i mean... instead of going the neutral palette,, why don't i just go with the 88 which also has some neutral colors.... but still... i can't decide which i should get.....

i'll have to decide soon about which i should get cause i promise myyself to hit 'checkout' in less than 3 hours... lol...

sorry can't be much of a help... because basically we're on the same boat.. ^^


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

^LMAO! My cart has been full of stuff since about 8pm, ready to checkout, but I keep going back and adding/deleting stuff. lol. I'm getting a few brushes too. I've basically been watching youtube video after youtube video for reviews. I think I'm going to start with the 88 palette (normal) and then get neutral later. I wanted some neutral colors to do friend's makeup and everyday looks. I really am trying to convince myself into getting both palettes. Ahhh. What to do?! lol


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

^^ hahaha

same here..... i think i'm going to go with the neutral though... i'm also getting the gel liners and some brushes as well.... ^^ wish they'll all arrive safely... i'm checking out in a few minutes.... GOOD LUCK....! lol


----------



## mizzTruLe (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

hey _ashleyisawesome_, i saw that you were looking into getting the la femme blush palette..let me tell you, YOU HAVE TO GET IT!! I have it and i love it so much!  I dont have the coastal scents ones but ive heard that some of the colors arent that great you'd prob like 2 or 3 out of that palette.  But the la femme one, i like 12 out of the 12 blushes in the palette.  You can buy them from camera ready cosmetic's website.  they're like 40 bucks i believe. hope that helps


----------



## banjobama (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I have the CS 88 palette and the 88 shimmer palette and I love them both. They are good for weird colors that you kind of randomly need like yellow or blue (those are colors I'd personally never buy). On the website it looks like a lot of the colors in the neutral palette look the same and when you get the 88 palette a lot of it IS neutral anyway.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Thanks to all of you! Okay, I guess for now I'm going to order the 88 normal palette and some brushes. Maybe I'll buy the shimmer later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And if you guys have any more advice on the La Femme blush palettes, pleassee let me know. Also, color recommendations? I'm NW20, but I'm wanting to be able to have a variety to use on others, so what are the prettiest, most usable colors?


----------



## user79 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

There's a pre-selected 12 palette from Le Femme...I've seen it on Youtube as well. I think you can buy from makeupmania.com or adiscountbeauty.com


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Here's my 2 cents - the CS 88 palettes are great - I've got both and sell them to the girls at work. I've also got the neutral one and have sold lots of those too to the girls that are afraid of all the colors. The brushes are incredible and yes, I have the contour set as well as the blush set and I'm not too into the countour one but the blushes are good for the price. I would recommend the angled taklon brush and try their gel liners. They are incredible (Thanks TDOLL) and super affordable. Hope this helps and enjoy your palettes!!!!!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thedrinkgirl* 

 
_Here's my 2 cents - the CS 88 palettes are great - I've got both and sell them to the girls at work. I've also got the neutral one and have sold lots of those too to the girls that are afraid of all the colors. The brushes are incredible and yes, I have the contour set as well as the blush set and I'm not too into the countour one but the blushes are good for the price. I would recommend the angled taklon brush and try their gel liners. They are incredible (Thanks TDOLL) and super affordable. Hope this helps and enjoy your palettes!!!!!_

 
Yeah, I'm getting that brush, and I have my eyes set on the gel liners. I want so much. It's so great to find affordable makeup that's actually decent quality. These are the brushes I'm getting:

Italian Badger Round Crease Brush
Black on Black Taklon Angle Liner 
Pink Oval Synthetic Concealer Brush
Italian Badger Chisel Powder Brush     
Flat Mineral Bronzer Buffer Large

I've read reviews on these, and I can get past any animal smell or whatever they may have as long as they work well. lol.


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_Yeah, I'm getting that brush, and I have my eyes set on the gel liners. I want so much. It's so great to find affordable makeup that's actually decent quality. These are the brushes I'm getting:

Italian Badger Round Crease Brush
Black on Black Taklon Angle Liner 
Pink Oval Synthetic Concealer Brush
Italian Badger Chisel Powder Brush     
Flat Mineral Bronzer Buffer Large

I've read reviews on these, and I can get past any animal smell or whatever they may have as long as they work well. lol._

 
oh wow.... i also got the round crease and b/b taklon angled too.... lol

btw... myy last order just came yesterday and i'm so happy i got the Pink Deluxe Oval Fluff Shadow Brush... it's the same as the Black Deluxe Shadow (not sure about the name).... so incredibly dense, soft... packs lots of color... it's so big though.. so i'm using it for either highlighting or applying wash color... ^^

their pink stippling brush is FARRRR from being comparable to MAC #187... too flimsy... but i must say, it's even softer than 187.. it's just,, not so good for liquid foundation..


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I just ordered mine last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is all that I got:

88 Piece Makeup Palette
Italian Badger Round Crease Brush
Black on Black Taklon Angle Liner
Pink Oval Synthetic Concealer Brush
Italian Badger Chisel Powder Brush
Flat Mineral Bronzer Buffer Large
3 Sifter Jars 10 gram with Sifter Seals
Sage Blue Mica Powder Sample
Bordeaux Glitter Mica Powder Sample
Cactus Sun Sample


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_I just ordered mine last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is all that I got:

88 Piece Makeup Palette
Italian Badger Round Crease Brush
Black on Black Taklon Angle Liner
Pink Oval Synthetic Concealer Brush
Italian Badger Chisel Powder Brush
Flat Mineral Bronzer Buffer Large
3 Sifter Jars 10 gram with Sifter Seals
Sage Blue Mica Powder Sample
Bordeaux Glitter Mica Powder Sample
Cactus Sun Sample_

 
cool...... tell us what you think about 'em soon... ^^


----------



## amyzon (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Just be careful... Coastal Scents is SOOO addictive.  I love my palette (I have the original, not the shimmer), and two gel liners, zip-up brush case, sifter jars for pigments, the empty MAC-sized e/s palettes and MANY brushes.  The brushes are absolutely amazing.  My favorite is the taklon crease brush... It's just... it's amazing.  And the synthetic buffer brush is AMAZING for mineral foundation... And my italian badger blush brush... Man I could go on for days! LOL And you better believe I have 50 bucks worth of stuff in my account's wishlist as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will NOT be disappointed.  As some others said, it's great for those unusual, inbetween colors that you don't own.  The color payoff is great.  I would suggest you use a thin layer of base underneath - I usually but a light dusting of brule or Naked Pigment on before applying the shadows.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_


Were there a lot that didn't show up or just a few? It looks like we may have a similar skin tone. I'm NW 20._

 
Just a few! They're buildable though. I'm nw15/20, more on the 15 side!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

my only complaint about the neutral pallette is that the packaging is crap. other than that i love it.


----------



## statusmode (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I really like the 88 shimmer palette, and the italian badger brushes are amazing quality!! =]


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Just be careful... Coastal Scents is SOOO addictive.  I love my palette (I have the original, not the shimmer), and two gel liners, zip-up brush case, sifter jars for pigments, the empty MAC-sized e/s palettes and MANY brushes.  The brushes are absolutely amazing.  My favorite is the taklon crease brush... It's just... it's amazing.  And the synthetic buffer brush is AMAZING for mineral foundation... And my italian badger blush brush... Man I could go on for days! LOL And you better believe I have 50 bucks worth of stuff in my account's wishlist as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will NOT be disappointed.  As some others said, it's great for those unusual, inbetween colors that you don't own.  The color payoff is great.  I would suggest you use a thin layer of base underneath - I usually but a light dusting of brule or Naked Pigment on before applying the shadows._

 
hmm.. which synthetic buffer brush do you have??? is it the italian one?? how is it compared to other flat top brush, say EDM??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_I really like the 88 shimmer palette, and the italian badger brushes are amazing quality!! =]_

 
are the italian badger powder and blush brush good?? i mean... do they shed or something??

and Briyani.... i loveee your vids... ^^


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_If you want an inexpensive blush palette, I'd get the one from Ben Nye or La Femme anyday over the generic ones from Coastal Scents._

 
where can i get the ben nye blush pallete i saw it once and once i had the money for it i couldnt find it!!


----------



## AmandDUR (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

the only thing i dont have is the neutral palette (not a neturals gal). the 88 palette is great. i prefer the orginal over the shimmer.

the blush palette is AMAZING. its a crazy good deal and the colors are SO much prettier than they are online. im going to be getting another one of these for me, and one for my mom as a gift.


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I have brushes from coastal scents and I have the 88 shimmer palette and the 10 blush palette and I think its a great quality for the prices you pay. If you are a newbie at makeup and dont want to dish out hella money for mac start with coastal scents. I have the gel liner in black and its ok, I have oily lids and it creases! I like mac fluidline better. the synthetic mini brush set is awesome so soft! I have the stippling brush its ok doesnt work that well.


----------



## gitts (Nov 15, 2008)

*Coastal Scents 88 palette*

Hi Guys

I am thinking of buying this palette.  Have any of you purchased this?  Are do you have any idea how these would show up on WOCs?

Thanks

** Please move to the Beauty of Color**


----------



## onlyoneeye (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

I bought it but I didn't like it. I'm a WOC and most of the colors showed up chalky on me unless I wore UDPP or a Mac PP and a black base to absorb the chalkiness. 

I bought the Manly 120 eyeshadow palette on eBay. I like this so much better. There's a good selection of shimmer, frost and matte shadows in beautiful shades that are heavily pigmented. About 5 of the shades are very light and look chalky but I just don't use those. 

Including shipping and insurance I paid the same for both palettes. I highly recommend the 120 from eBay especially for WOC.


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

I've heard a lot of good things about the Coastal Scents, actually - you're supposed to use a primer underneath any shadows you use, anyway, to prevent creasing and such. Look on ebay for cheaper prices, and you can find TONS of videos of them on youtube.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

I have the shimmer, original, and neutral palette.  Love them all.  I'm an NC50....Great buy if you ask me.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

I've heard good reviews about the 88 Shimmer Palette. I want to buy one and I almost did 2 weeks ago but instead I'll wait for the right time to buy it.


----------



## cmonster (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

i've seen a lot of people that were woc using this palette and the colours looked fabulous.  just make sure you use some sort of base first


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I just picked up the Contouring cheek palette, and let me tell you, the pans are enormous! I can't wait to play with it and try it out.  I ordered the Italian Badger Angle brush as well, and since I washed it first I'm waiting for it to dry to give these new goodies a test.  If these are as good as they look, I'll definitely be picking up a few more things


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I'm still debating if I should purchase this palette or not....

Is the shimmer better than the matte one? What were the formula comparisons again?

EDIT: Nevermind...I ordered the matte and neutral palette. I'm too impatient haha! I hope I made the right choices!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I love the neutrals palette. I use it quite often for bridal work, and for my own 'real' job day looks! EnKore on does some swatches on YouTube if you wanna have a looksie!


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I'm a newbie with makeup and the first things that i got was the 88 palette and the blush palette, and im really happy with them. With the 88 palette u have many different colors, and they're very pigmented. I like the blush palette but i just use like 4 of the colors in there because the other colors just don't fit me :X But it does to my mom, so, for me it was a good shopping  And best of all, very cheap and the shipping was like...WOW! SO FAST! considering i live in the Caribbean. 

U should get them


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

The only thing i have from Costal Scents is the neutral palette.
I don't wear a lot of neutrals but I still love this palette!
Good neutrals really is a must have in a makeup collection and this palette was the perfect choice for me since I didn't wanna spend a lot of money on neutral shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The quality of the shadows is not the same as MAC shadows but they are buildable and easy to blend so I'm quite satisfied


----------



## happy1234 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Does anyone know where I can get one of these in the UK or somewhere that ships to the UK?

Thanks


----------



## malika (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *happy1234* 

 
_Does anyone know where I can get one of these in the UK or somewhere that ships to the UK?

Thanks_

 

The palette is from Coastal Scents, coastalscents.com - they ship all over the world


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

i cant find the 12 preselected la femme blush kit... anyone have a link??


----------



## zerin (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

I'm not a total fan of this. For some reason, I find it very chalky and I get a lot of fallout. :S Maybe I'm just being too rough but that's how I am with my Mac shadows and I don't get such heavy fallout. Or maybe I got a bad palette? lol Not sure what went wrong....the fallout is just VERY annoying!......Still, I don't mind it since there are so many colourful shades.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

I'm an NC 50 and they work on me just fine. I always use a base anyway.


----------



## belle89 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

I use the original 88 palette. The colors show up very well on my skin. The majority of the colors are VERY pigmented over my UDPP base. I only get bad fallout when I beat the shadow if I'm being rough. Overall, I think it was a good buy.


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

i think it's a good buy as well.  so long as you use a primer, i think you'll get good results.  (i'm an nc50 in MAC's studio fix fluid)


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I absolutely adore it. 5/5!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

Can the shadows be replaced once they run out?  That is my only "beef" with large palettes.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I use it many times in a week. I too was skeptical but its worth it! Make sure you use a base though. But I will be getting th original soon. Its especially good to experiment with color and different looks.


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I did a couple swatches. I mixed some coastal scents together to make a comparable MAC color. 
*
Coastal Scents (Left) vs Cool Heat (right)*








*Coastal Scents (Left) vs. Stars N' Rockets (Right)*






*Coastal Scents (left) vs. Mutiny Pigment (Right)*






There's a couple more pictures I took here in this set. There's also some pictures of just the palettes, up close.  I'll be adding more as I make them. I love this palette!


----------



## 757MAClvr (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I just ordered this palette for a friend for Christmas! I'm so excited to see it when it comes! I'll probably ask for it too


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Dec 1, 2008)

*help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

hey everyone. okay so theres the cyber monday sale going on. so i wanted to try one of the palettes. i dont wanna go overboard an buy both (even if it is a sale), i still got xmas gifts to buy lOls.
anyyyyway..
can anyone give me pros/cons and what palette i should get? i'm debating on the neutral eyeshadow palette orrrrr the contouring palette, then again im think of the matte ultra shimmer e/s palette


----------



## banjobama (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

Get the shimmer 88 palette, or the contour palette. And get another contour palette and send it to me... lol


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

Get the 88 shimmer palette. I've heard lots of reviews on that palette and I was going to get one for myself but I'm waiting for the right time to purchase it.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Get the 88 shimmer palette. I've heard lots of reviews on that palette and I was going to get one for myself but I'm waiting for the right time to purchase it._

 
thanks. i ended up ordering both items (the contour palette and the 88 shimmer) bc i figured its a sale and i'd save anyway  so hiiiigh five.


----------



## banjobama (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

I made two Coastal Scents orders because it was on sale, lol. I should have just ordered it all at once and saved on the shipping!


----------



## gitts (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

I have decided not to but this palette.  I took a good look at my eyeshadows, yesterday.  I swear I have at least 50 MAC eyeshadows and have since decided to buy that palette would be share greed.  So I will pass on it.


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

..deleted..


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

This is what I got on yesterday:

10 Piece Professional Blush Palette: 1
Item Total: $16.95

Contour  & Blush Palette: 1
Item Total: $19.95

White Angled liner Brush:  1
Item Total: $2.19

4 pcs Empty Palette with Magnetic Pans: 1
Item  Total: $4.95

Black Deluxe Shadow: 1
Item Total:  $2.49

Foundation Concealer Brush: 1
Item Total: $3.99

Pink  Deluxe Oval Shadow Brush: 1
Item Total: $1.99

Pink Round Crease Eye  Brush: 1
Item Total: $1.49

I already have the 88 shadow palette... but got it from Ebay for like $12.95.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_i cant find the 12 preselected la femme blush kit... anyone have a link??_

 
 Here ya go La Femme Blush Palette


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I made two Coastal Scents orders because it was on sale, lol. I should have just ordered it all at once and saved on the shipping!_

 

I was a dummy and ordered twice too. Well, I ordered once on Turkey day, was impressed with my palette, then ordered more stuff on monday. I'm probably going to buy more stuff next week (I really want that contouring palette!). I'm wasting so much $$$ on shipping!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was so sad, I had made a wish list and put the 13 piece brush set in my wish list, went back to order it the next day, and they were sold out!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up getting the 3 piece LE set. Also got some mica and pigment powders (mostly reds and purples), a few empty palettes and a shadow brush.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_This is what I got on yesterday:

10 Piece Professional Blush Palette: 1
Item Total: $16.95

Contour  & Blush Palette: 1
Item Total: $19.95

White Angled liner Brush:  1
Item Total: $2.19

4 pcs Empty Palette with Magnetic Pans: 1
Item  Total: $4.95

Black Deluxe Shadow: 1
Item Total:  $2.49

Foundation Concealer Brush: 1
Item Total: $3.99

Pink  Deluxe Oval Shadow Brush: 1
Item Total: $1.99

Pink Round Crease Eye  Brush: 1
Item Total: $1.49

I already have the 88 shadow palette... but got it from Ebay for like $12.95._

 


wow ! great haul !! how pictures when you get it.
i cant wait for my items to arrive !!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

YEA MY DUMB ASS ORDERED TWICE ALSO.  HERE'S WHAT I GOT:

88 Piece Makeup Palette Matte Case: 1
Item Total: $21.95

Pink Kabuki Brush: 1
Item Total: $4.99

Silver Duo Fiber Stippling Brush: 1
Item Total: $7.95

28 Piece Eye Shadow Neutral Palette: 1
Item Total: $21.95

Italian Badger Angle Blush: 1
Item Total: $6.99

Bare Naked Glaze: 1
Item Total: $5.00


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I've heard so much about this shimmer palette - I only discovered Coastal Scents 2 weeks ago and I'm so in love with it already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went on their website and there are literally hundreds of rave reviews, many coming in each day absolutely praising this palette! It gets so much feedback compared to any of their other stuff! Plus their delivery times are soooo speedy even internationally!

The only bad thing is it's rarely in stock for long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is definitely going on my New Year must-have list! x


----------



## rmcandlelight (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_I have decided not to but this palette. I took a good look at my eyeshadows, yesterday. I swear I have at least 50 MAC eyeshadows and have since decided to buy that palette would be share greed. So I will pass on it._

 

I agree, I'm trying to collect all of mac eyeshadows. (lol)


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I just got the original 88 palette and the neutral palette. I haven't used it on my eyes yet. I was wondering if it is worth it to get the shimmer one too.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I ordered the matte one and I sooooooooo love it!  Its not all matte, it seems to have a mixture of diff finishes.  I love the blush palette too....OMG the quality on any of these palettes is awesome.  I also have the one that has the shadows and the blushes in the same palette.  Could not be happier.


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

They are amazing for the price!fall-outs can be annoying, use a sticky base or a shade stick and problem solved..


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

So far, so good. There IS fallout, though, so all I can advise is to be more careful. I honestly wish I'd purchased this YEARS ago.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

(NW45): I have the 88 shimmer palette and i love it. All the colors show up well on me as i do use a base. Its a good buy for me cuz it allows me too play with different colors, for im not that great in eye makeup. However I just ordered the neutral and 88 matte and can't wait for them to come!


----------



## babyjanny (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

hmm ill throw in my 2 cents, as i have this palette and love it! there is some fallout, more in some colors than others, but its a great buy. i did lots of toots with this palette, and i felt the pigmentation is great!

its not comparable to mac, but its hecka worth its price!


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

I just ordered 2 of the 4 piece magnetic empty eyeshadow palettes. I really wanted one of the small eyeshadow brushes and the 8 pan empty palette, but both were sold out.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjanny* 

 
_hmm ill throw in my 2 cents, as i have this palette and love it! there is some fallout, more in some colors than others, but its a great buy. i did lots of toots with this palette, and i felt the pigmentation is great!

its not comparable to mac, but its hecka worth its price!_

 
Hey let me ask you...how is the staying power?  I can keep my MAC on all day without any issues of creasing or what not depending on the colors.  But what about the 88?  I have been wanting to know the answer to this


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: help me decided on what COASTAL SCENTS PALLETE to get *

I originally ordered just the 88 shimmer palette on thxgiving, then when I saw they were having the 25% off sale I cancelled my order and then reordered on cyber Monday! Sneaky sneaky. I got the 88 palettes in both matte and shimmer, both with the matte cases, and the 10 piece blush palette. It's sitting at my parents' front door waiting for me right now and I'm still at work!!! I want to go play with them!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 10, 2008)

*Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

So, I totally caved today and bought this. Along with a gel eyeliner in True Black (I don't own Blacktrack. I know, I know), and the Silica Sphere powder stuff that is supposedly a dupe of the MUFE HD powder. I've been really good the past several weeks not spending, and have been ogling that palette for ages, so this is my holiday treat for myself.

I've heard rumblings that the palette has shadows that are Veluxe Pearl-ish in texture? If so, it may be the best $21.99 I ever spent. Can't wait to play.


----------



## leighmc04 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

i love love love my 28 netural eye palette, i never know which shadows to wear, not a bad complaint. love it cant say enough about it, it makes me so happy


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I ordered this Yesterday Rach!!! I can't wait t0 get it!! Especially with the Free shipping it seems like a great deal!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I ordered this Yesterday Rach!!! I can't wait t0 get it!! Especially with the Free shipping it seems like a great deal!!!_

 
Great minds thinking alike, nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Except I did not know about any free shipping?  I paid $10.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, it's still a killer deal.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Ooh tell me how the powder works out, I'm interested to try that seeing as we can't get MUFE over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my neutral palette, however I don't use it as much as I should. I don't really like the lighter colours that much as they don't tend to show up on me. Some are satin, some are matte, some are veluxe pearl. My absolute favourites are second row up, 2 in and 4 in. Soo nice! 2 in is what I used on my deep brown fotd. Actually I'd said both of those are veluxe pearl. I'm gonna take swatches for you now as they're soo nice!

I ordered the 88 palette last Monday and it hasn't arrived yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s I think there needs to be a Coastal Scents sub-section!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ 
p.s I think there needs to be a Coastal Scents sub-section!!_

 
It is getting to that point, isn't it?


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

links because i'm too lazy to resize!!

left to right:
1. the brown to the left of the 'carbon' eyeshadow - its such a nice colour, it almost as a pearly iced effect to it
2. Second row up, 4 in.
3. Second row up, 2 in.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/IMG_0825.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/IMG_0816.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/IMG_0815.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Great minds thinking alike, nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Except I did not know about any free shipping? I paid $10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, it's still a killer deal._

 

Yeah my sister ordered  so her next shipment was free and I paid and used her account....

Can't wait to get it...That cuts out a lot of MAC shades I wanted....(I Hope)


----------



## bebe_tc (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I've receive it yesterday and I love because they have great pigmentation and the colors are great for everyday good luck!!!


----------



## AmandDUR (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

im not even a fan of neutrals (at all) and im lovin this palette!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandDUR* 

 
_im not even a fan of neutrals (at all) and im lovin this palette!_

 

Do you have it already?


----------



## Titty (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I was lucky enough to nab the 28 palette during the Black Friday sale when EVERYTHING was 25% off!! lol!!

So I got it for $15 bucks and boy let me tell you.. I LOVE IT.  The only thing that sucks is, what happens when you run out of a certain color on there?  Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, please tell me how you like the MUFE HD Powder dupe when you get it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Rach, Did you get yours yet...Mine shows shipped...But there is no tracking info posted yet! 
I almost hope I don't love it...because I will be inclined to order the 88 color palette too!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I have this palette and OMG it is ser one of my fav's.  I ordered their matte 88 palette and I am in love!  Although the colors arent really all matte


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Thats what I am afraid of....Hummmm...But the pricing is Hella Great


----------



## carandru (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Rach, Did you get yours yet...Mine shows shipped...But there is no tracking info posted yet! 
I almost hope I don't love it...because I will be inclined to order the 88 color palette too!_

 

O you should just go ahead and place your next order
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You're going to love it, I just know you will. There are only a few colors in there that I hate b/c they look ashy on me.  But that's only like 5 out of the 28, so I consider my purchase as money well spent.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Tish - the website says that it is taking several days to process orders before they are shipped.  I have not even checked on the status yet, as I figure they are incredibly busy.  I will definitely post when I receive my order!


----------



## babyjanny (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_Hey let me ask you...how is the staying power? I can keep my MAC on all day without any issues of creasing or what not depending on the colors. But what about the 88? I have been wanting to know the answer to this_

 
with udpp, i think the staying power is great!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Oh ok..They sent me an email saying it was shipped with the tracking info...But the tracking info was just not showing up via the USPS yet...I will practice patience..I am just so excited to see it IRL


----------



## brownsuga lady (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_I'm an NC 50 and they work on me just fine. I always use a base anyway._

 
Ditto. I went on a carribbean cruise this past summer and I took this palette along with me. It was EXCELLENT! The colors showed up vibrant on me (I always use some sort of base too). I loved that I could get so many looks out of it without lugging around all that makeup. Perfect.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

i ordered the 88 palette on that cyber monday sale and it still hasn't arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last time i ordered from them i ordered it on the thursday and it was here on the monday & i'm in the uk, super quick. merr getting impatient.

EDIT
just checked my email and it was shipped yesterday lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

^^ I'm like you....I want it now!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I think their shipping times are longer right now.  I'm just hoping I get mine before Christmas day, since it is a holiday pressie for myself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

This is what my tracking says....






Label/Receipt Number: 9101 8052 1390 7003 3847 45
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 3:28 PM on October 16, 2008 in PACIFIC PALISADES, CA 90272. 

I think I am in TEXAS!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Ok I think they clearly just sent me the wrong confirmation number..this package was delivered 10/2008 

I have sent them a email...They must be swamped?


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Yikes Tish.  No worries, I am sure they are just inundated with orders and will sort it all soon.  

Think of it this way - we have the lovely anticipation to enjoy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes that is more fun than anything.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I know!! You're right! Maybe this was because of the free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You get what you pay for !


----------



## .k. (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

i bought the silica spheres and i love it! i got a sample of the MUFE brand and compared and they are the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

i just realised, i ordered the 88 palette and i just said i won't be doing FOTDs for a while... how will i cope? i'm gonna be covered in 1000s of different colours every day!!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this palette. I just received the blush and contour/blush palettes. They have a new neutral one I'm going to get. It's a combo of e/s and blush. Here's a partial description: *This 26 pc combo set contains colors in nearly nude, to browns, taupes, peaches, pinks, rose and rich** deep plums*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I started to get that one...But I have 16 Mac blushes and I decided to not get it only because of that...Does the 88 pallete have those e/s colors as well?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

16 MAC blushes!!  Girl you have got to PM me the colors you have. I only have 6 MAC blushes. 

I have the 78, 88 palette and a 120 e/s palette I got off eBay for like $13. The colors in the 26 palette above look more matte to me. 88 palette has alot of shimmers and frosts. Even though the site says matte they're actually referring to the case or packaging not the shadows themselves. 1 palette is matte and the other is patent both are black though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

^^ Ok

I can't find CS palettes on Ebay ???


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

No the 120 palette isn't from Coastal Scents. I was just saying the 120 palette I got for $13 on eBay. All the other palettes I got from Coastal Scents.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Ordered the 88 shimmer palette last month and loved it so on cyber monday (25% off everything) i decided to order the neutral and 88 matte palettes along with some brushes (not crazy about them by the way). 

Used the neutral palette today and i was not dissappointed. Its a great buy... i must admit it took me awhile to put a look together with out any bright colors. But a must have in your collection gals!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Tish this is the 120 palette


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

That is not CS though is it?  Can you open it so I can see the colors?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_Ordered the 88 shimmer palette last month and loved it so on cyber monday (25% off everything) i decided to order the neutral and 88 matte palettes along with some brushes (not crazy about them by the way). 

Used the neutral palette today and i was not dissappointed. Its a great buy... i must admit it took me awhile to put a look together with out any bright colors. But a must have in your collection gals!_

 
I have most off all my MAC brights I have 6 or 7 of the shadow palettes ..But I just wanted one for everyday neutral wear! Can't wait to get it


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_That is not CS though is it?  Can you open it so I can see the colors?_

 
 No it's not CS


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_






_

 
 LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   BTW... the colors are very pigmented.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_No it's not CS




_

 

It looks nice though, at first it looked like cs.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Rach ...sorry we hi-jacked your thread!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_16 MAC blushes!! Girl you have got to PM me the colors you have. I only have 6 MAC blushes. 

I have the 78, 88 palette and a 120 e/s palette I got off eBay for like $13. The colors in the 26 palette above look more matte to me. 88 palette has alot of shimmers and frosts. Even though the site says matte they're actually referring to the case or packaging not the shadows themselves. 1 palette is matte and the other is patent both are black though._

 
I sent you the list..II have 19 forgot about my 3 contour Blushes Emote, Taupe and TanTone


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Rach ...sorry we hi-jacked your thread!!_

 
It's all good, babe.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I wanted to tell you...My MOm bought me a set of Smashbox brushes..I hope they are decent...they look really pretty! (Chrome colored Handles)


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I wanted to tell you...My MOm bought me a set of Smashbox brushes..I hope they are decent...they look really pretty! (Chrome colored Handles)_

 
Some of the SB brushes are really excellent.  Some of the ones they include in the smaller sets, not so hot.  I am sure you got a gorgeous set.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Pro Highlighter 
Pro Buffer 
Pro Lash Definer 
Angled Blush Brush 
Foundation Blending Brush 
Shadow Blending Brush 
Arched Liner Brush


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

You know you will need to take photos for me - so I can scope them out......  Don't want my girl using brushes that are not right!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I will...she won't give thm to me until Christmas...PLus I need you to tell me how to use half of them


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this palette. I just received the blush and contour/blush palettes. They have a new neutral one I'm going to get. It's a combo of e/s and blush. Here's a partial description: *This 26 pc combo set contains colors in nearly nude, to browns, taupes, peaches, pinks, rose and rich** deep plums*




_

 
I'm waiting (semi) patiently for someone to review this palette... of course I didn't notice it during the Cyber Monday sale when I made my other order. Most of these colors seem to be in the neutral palette, but I don't own a lot of blushes... plus it just looks so damn pretty! I don't need anything but I want this one after the new year, if I decide that I've been a good girl, LOL.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

^^^ and how can you resist it's so inexpensive


----------



## sedated_xtc (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I've heard so much about the 88 palettes!! But I'm confused, I read the reviews on the site and some people said that colour payoff was awesome and other people said it wasn't. 

So does anybody that actually have it let me know what it compares to? 

I recently bought 1 oz. of their ,mica powders which were supposedly similar to the MAC pigments, and they sort of were. The intersparks colours are VERY similar to the reflects blue/gold of MAC although they are a little more of a shadow than glitter, which is totally fine with me. And these things were huge, for 4 dollars, they gave me a jar that's roughly bigger than the jars you pee into at the doctor's. Good deal if you ask me and now I'm thinking about getting the palette. 

By the way, has anybody heard of pureluxe cosmetics? I've heard some good things about it but I'm waiting for some more solid advice first...


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

sedated - you can find more info on the Pure Luxe line in the mineral makeup forum: http://specktra.net/f265/pure-luxe-all-32173/  They have a thread dedicated to that line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other news - I received an email this morning from Coastal Scents that my palette has shipped!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

^^^ Yehhhh ...HOpe you received a good tracking number unlike myself!!!!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I have recently become a complete CS addict. (And I agree that Specktra should have it's own Coastal Scents sub-forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I have purchased the neutral palette, the 88 matte/satin palette, several mica powders, and a couple of brushes. I am super-duper happy with the palettes - - the color payoff is excellent and the colors blend like a dream. I'm NW 20 and have had no problem with the colors showing up - although I do think a couple of the shadows in the Neutral Palette are a bit on the chalky side (but the good ones far out-number the just-okay ones). The black cases they're in are a bit on the flimsy side (both of mine are the matte cases) and I wrestle a bit with them to get them open - I'm afraid I'm going to drop it and have the shadows shatter. I'm also not used to working with big ole palettes either and I'm a bit of a klutz anyway. 

I ordered some 1 oz. micas and they're HUGE. I was not expecting so much product - I'll need to find some smaller jars to put them in - some of the textures are a bit chunky, but some are really fine and smooth. I honestly cannot believe how inexpensive they are - I wasn't expecting much for the price, but I was surprised - - I'm sure I'll pick up more of these when the budget allows. I think these are at least temporarily putting my pigments on the back burner. I really like the Duocrome effects of the couple I ordered.

I agree with the brushes just being okay. I am spoiled with great MAC/Bobbi Brown brushes so these didn't impress me too much - - but for someone just starting to get into  makeup or someone who is trying to build a brush collection I think these would be a good start. I've read a lot of mixed reviews about the Badger brushes - the only one I purchased was the Italian Badger Blender and I think the 217/222 are far superior, it was too soft and not very dense - it was harder to work with. And beware - one of the eyeshadow brushes I bought was tiny - I'm not just talking short handles, but tiny, like the kind you would find in a cheap makeup palette. 

I'm jealous that Tish got free shipping - I've ordered twice and not had that offer! Lucky girl!

The free samples are fun too (I got a Crimson glitter sample and a Swiss Chocolate eyeshadow sample). I don't know what is up with their shipping -- One order I placed on a Friday and it was at my door Tuesday and the other order took 10 days from the time I ordered to the time I received it. But maybe it is just the holidays. And my own impatient nature. It won't stop me from ordering again.

I would love to hear everyone's thoughts - - I have been pretty impressed thus far.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Rach !!! My palette came today!! haven't tried them yet....The colors look good...But honestly I am not over impressed with the colors just yet...they all kind of look alike right now just matte and pearl versions of ea color...But I will wait to put my verdict in after I try it...I kind think I should have gone with the color palette..Because it seems like more browns than I would ever use.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I have the 88 Shimmer Palette by CS and really love it! Great colors which last very well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can imagine this one is as good as well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

It is pretty, MOST of the colors have great color play-off...The mattes not so much ...but it just seems like so many browns ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Oh and MzzBrushWhore...It comes with a free Brush...so I know you will be salivating...But nothing compared to the ones in your awesome collection!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

free brush! i didn't get no damn free brush when i got mine. bastards haha.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks. It will likely end up being used as a cat toy, but I will scope it out beforehand........


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

No...not even that...those babies would choke on this tiny little thing called a brush...its 1/2 the size of the original BE Kabuki brush 1 1/2" x 1/2 " LOL LOL LOL


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

thank you!!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Tish!! You get free shipping and a free brush?!? What the heck? Not to be an enabler...but the 88 palette is really great. The color payoff is superb. No chalky colors and there are just so many looks you can do with all the colors. I tend to agree about the neutrals - although a neutral look is really pretty - some of the colors in the palette are pretty similar...


----------



## shwetaqua (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

I bought CS stuff from their website & then while I was on ebay saw the same palettes. I inquired about them and found out that they are made in China & can be bought much cheaper on ebay. Type in 88 palette or 120 palette and ypu'll see them. Don't type in coastal scents that's just a company name. Anyway I bought some from China & gifted them to my friends on their birthdays. I don't get much use out of them frankly, I just tested them on my arm and I think I'll stick to MAC & Benefit. Anyone want to buy them???


----------



## user79 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Just so you guys know, most of those palettes on CS...I've seen them on Ebay for cheaper...it's like the list price of CS but including shipping, mostly from Hong Kong, Singapore, China....just look for "88 palette" on Ebay and there's lots of sellers. Same product.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Got my neutral palette today, along with the silica powder (huge jar for $4!) and the black gel eyeliner.  Will report back with my thoughts.

Did not get a brush in my order (but then again, I don't need one, do I?) but got a sample of a loose bronze mica pigment.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Keep looking it is so tiny it may be lost inside the flap of the envelope ... I got the Morrocan piggie sample ...Oh joy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_free brush! i didn't get no damn free brush when i got mine. bastards haha._

 
If it didn't cost more than it was worth .. I would certainly send you mine!!  Picture is triple the actual size


----------



## Willa (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I really like the neutral palette but I think some colors miss on the pigmentation.

They gave me a black khol liner as a gift


----------



## jackrussels (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Has anyone tried the version 2 of the 78 piece palette? It looks good but there are not much reviews/comments on that.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

I've worn shadows from the palette 2 days in a row now.

This palette gets a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from me! Lots of good colours, both warm and cool neutrals, in varying intensities. As many have noted, some shades are less pgmented than others. But overall, I am really pleased. I am wearing my Beige-ing shadestick as a base, and the colours are holding up beautifully.

Wore the True Black gel eyeliner yesterday and was happy with it. Texture is similar to a Fluidline (but comes in a much smaller jar, it should be noted). Overall wear and pigmentation are excellent.

Have not tried the Silica "MUFE HD Powder Dupe" yet - will report back on that one later.

*looks into a crystal ball and sees another CS order very soon*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

^^^ Can't wait to hear about the Silica "MUFE HD Powder Dupe"
Really curious what you think about it before I give it a try!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

im gettin impatient!!! my 88 palette still hasn't arrived. the email came last thurs sayin its been shipped, damn christmas postings argh!! whats this free gift i hear of?


----------



## vivsha (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

This reminds me I still have to try my neutral palette. I got one a while ago and haven't used it yet! I wish I had gotten the sculpting palette though...anyone review that yet?


----------



## dz4shzy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Tish this is the 120 palette




_

 
I use this palette all the time. I also am waitin for the contouring palette and some gel liners....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_im gettin impatient!!! my 88 palette still hasn't arrived. the email came last thurs sayin its been shipped, damn christmas postings argh!! whats this free gift i hear of?_

 
 Every shipment gets a different free gift. My last two gifts were a Pencil Me In eyeliner in Jet SParks (got quite a few compliments when I wore it... CS doesn't carry it anymore, which is probably why I got it as a gift) and  some really pretty gold glitter in my last package. I think they choose gifts for each customer semi-arbitarily. Once, when I made a really small order I didn't get a gift at all. It just depends.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

i am impatient no more. it came today!! and i got a sample of bronze mica powder. its more like full size or something, theres so much in there!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i am impatient no more. it came today!! and i got a sample of bronze mica powder. its more like full size or something, theres so much in there!!_

 
I got the same thing. It's pretty, isn't it?

Yesterday I ordered an empty 15 pan palette and pressing medium. I'm going to start pressing my pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I will use more of my collection if I do this, that is my goal.


----------



## widdershins (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 28-pan Neutral Palette*

Enablers! I just bought the 28-Neutral Palette, the Blush/Contour Palette, and the 1 oz. Silica powder. 

Why, oh why couldn't I have wanted this when they had free shipping?

I am severely lacking in the neutral department (I'm waaaay more likely to pick up an electric blue than a brown) but I've seen a ton of youtube vids on how a lot of the colors are similar to MAC, not to mention some really gorgeous tutorials.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: 88 Ultra Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette*

I'm so pissed off!! I was goin to order this palette just because i wanted to play around with. I had no time in the morning to order online, so i was thinking of purchasing in the evening, and it's gone!!! It stayed just one day in stock!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey mods - thanks for making this thread a sticky.


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

I'd love to get it, but just can't fathom paying the $12 shipping.  I mean, its still a great buy, but I don't think its worth more than $20 period.  You can get a 100 at Sephora or Ulta for like $12.  I know the 88 is supposed to have really pigmented shadows and such, but I'm still sitting on the fence with this one.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

You know what though, I've had shadows, palettes and what not from ulta and sephora where as soon as went to swipe it, I could see how chunky they were and when I could start to apply them, immediate fallout. That was a while ago so they might have new formulas and whatnot but I paid the shipping(mine came to almost $11) and I'm completely satisfied. Seriously though, I think about me buying a couple of MAC shadows and it's still more than the pallet itself.

I was thrown by the shipping also but then I thought that I'm still getting more for my money so I bought a total of four things and my package got to me when they said it would. You can also try buying from ebay and it may come out cheaper but I really think they are worth it because it's so versatile. I will be ordering more from Coastal Scents.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfecttenn* 

 
_I'd love to get it, but just can't fathom paying the $12 shipping. I mean, its still a great buy, but I don't think its worth more than $20 period. You can get a 100 at Sephora or Ulta for like $12. I know the 88 is supposed to have really pigmented shadows and such, but I'm still sitting on the fence with this one._

 
Uh, 12 dollar shipping? What? For USPS Priority Mail, the shipping for one palette is $7.60, and remains in that neighborhood if you get more items. theres a lot of shipping optiona, maybe you'd want to play around withj them a bit, unless you're looking for express/overnight shipping.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 20, 2008)

Has anyone tried CS mineral foundation? I ordered some samples on Tuesday and it's already been delivered to my parents' door! I'm shocked, figured it'd be at least a week since Christmas is right around the corner. Gonna test it out whenever I get out of work. Also ordered the 3 limited edition brush set. I ordered both the 88 palettes already, as well as the 10 piece blush palette, on Cyber Monday. I do like the eyeshadows, but with work being so busy, by the time I get home the last thing on my mind is looking pretty so I haven't messed with them much. And the blush palette, I really like it, too! I can't use all of the colors, but the ones I can look really nice on me. Guess I'll report back on how I like the foundations and brushes.


----------



## safi (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

i have both the original 88 palette and the shimmer palette and i like them both.  yeah some of the matte shadows are a bit chalky and you do get some fallout with some of the shimmer shadows but they do have great pigmentation and staying power with a base, and they are great for traveling.  i also like that fact that you get so many different colors so you're able to experiment with new looks without spending too much money.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Coastal Scents 88 palette*

i have the matte version, the shimmer version, and their neutral and blush/contour palettes.

i love all four of them lol.

the 88's in either matte or shimmer are shockingly pigmented. the colors are vibrant, but just be aware they are teh size of a dime, but i mean, hell, they can last you a long time.

use a base. use good brushes and you should be good.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey ladies, i was wondering if all CS glitters were eye safe? Thanks!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Hey ladies, i was wondering if all CS glitters were eye safe? Thanks!_

 
You have to go to their website and read the descriptions on the individual colors.... some are, and some aren't. It depends on the color.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_You have to go to their website and read the descriptions on the individual colors.... some are, and some aren't. It depends on the color._

 
Thank you!
I checked out, they only say the size of the particles and just say "cosmetic safe" or "perfect for makeup", that's why i was wondering if it's actually eye safe or not...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Thank you!
I checked out, they only say the size of the particles and just say "cosmetic safe" or "perfect for makeup", that's why i was wondering if it's actually eye safe or not..._

 
Hmm, funny...they used to have it on each color. I suppose they revised. I did  notice this though on the main glitter page


 Quote:

 *Our .004 size glitters can be used in fine mist sprays! These really add to your product enhancement and add a touch of whimsy. This is also the safest size glitter for eye makeup products.* 
 

So I guess you would check the particle size and make sure that the one you want is that size or smaller.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Hmm, funny...they used to have it on each color. I suppose they revised. I did notice this though on the main glitter page





So I guess you would check the particle size and make sure that the one you want is that size or smaller._

 
Many many thanks to you!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 21, 2008)

I just ordered the 88 palette! I am excited to play with it!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Dec 22, 2008)

I just ordered it too. It should arrive in a couple of days. I can't wait to get mine either!


----------



## cetati (Dec 22, 2008)

You guys are such enablers. I just ordered the original 88.


----------



## greyredroses (Dec 23, 2008)

My shipment arrived today; I wish I could go home and open it!!! I even texted my landlord and told him I'm expecting it.

I'm actually a little nervous about the state of the packages. I hope none of the shadows are broken.

*crosses fingers*

I CAN say that, shipping was amazingly fast for me. I placed my order on a Thursday 12/18. They originally said 7 business days for delivery but it quickly changed to 1 day, and now they're already here


----------



## widdershins (Dec 25, 2008)

I got my palettes today! You guys have created a monster...I want ALL of them now. I haven't actually worn anything on my face yet(just played with swatches), but some of the colors in the neutral palette are GORGEOUS. I really like the dark brown-cranberryish color. I'm so excited about the contour/blush palette as well. 

I got a free white eyeshadow in my package.

ETA: The shipping was also ridiculously fast.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 26, 2008)

I GOT IT MY 88 TODAY!!!! YAY!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are super pigmented! Completely worth $25!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 26, 2008)

I got the neutral palette from CS for Christmas and I must say, I LOVE IT! Some of the shades are similar, but there are some that are totally unique. I wore a couple of the shades tonight, just playing around and I used Painterly paint pot as base. The three shades I used went on very smoothly, applied evenly and were easy to blend. This is a must have palette for all skin tones!


----------



## widdershins (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I got the neutral palette from CS for Christmas and I must say, I LOVE IT! Some of the shades are similar, but there are some that are totally unique. I wore a couple of the shades tonight, just playing around and I used Painterly paint pot as base. The three shades I used went on very smoothly, applied evenly and were easy to blend. This is a must have palette for all skin tones!_

 
I definitely agree! I love using them for a cut crease.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I definitely agree! I love using them for a cut crease._

 
I bought this palette like...months ago...and I'm ashamed to say that I STILL haven't really used it :/

I'll have to start trying to work with it.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_You guys are such enablers. I just ordered the original 88._

 
LOL!


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 27, 2008)

I sooo excited just order the neutral pallette and the 26 shadow and blush pallette i can't wait to get them!!!!!


----------



## Brittni (Dec 27, 2008)

TISH........ Please update us on the MUFE HD dupe (4$ silica powder haha) and thank you in advance


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_TISH........ Please update us on the MUFE HD dupe (4$ silica powder haha) and thank you in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not Tish, but I have been using the CS silica powder for several days now and wholeheartedly recommend it.  Gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't miss for $4, IMO.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

I have the 88 Shimmer palette and I really recommend it if you love MAC e/s in Veluxe Pearl and Frost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome colors that stay long


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok so I really took the time to use the neutral palette this morning to do a cut crease look and I must say, I'm really loving it. I watched a really helpful video on YouTube from a girl who showed the CS shades and compared them to MAC shades, dupes. I didn't agree with all of the shades, because she said she was going from the colors she had in her collection.
I used one of the shades that is a dead ringer for Saddle and it looked awesome. I highly recommend this palette!


----------



## widdershins (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Ok so I really took the time to use the neutral palette this morning to do a cut crease look and I must say, I'm really loving it. I watched a really helpful video on YouTube from a girl who showed the CS shades and compared them to MAC shades, dupes. I didn't agree with all of the shades, because she said she was going from the colors she had in her collection.
I used one of the shades that is a dead ringer for Saddle and it looked awesome. I highly recommend this palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I saw that video, too! It's the one that pushed me over the edge to buy it. 

I used the silica powder yesterday, and WOW! I love it. It made my skin shineless and really smooth. I've never used the MUFE HD powder so I can't compare it--but I LOOOOVE the Coastal Scents kind.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so in love with the Coastal Scents Micas. The colors are so gorgeous and the color payoff is awesome, not to mention the sheer amount of product in the 1 oz. size - -  wow.

Aruban Coral Pearl Mica has become my everyday eyeshadow - it is the perfect shimmery golden peachy color. And Blackstar Green mica gives the most gorgeous smokey eye. Sage Blue mica is a gorgeous blue/green duochrome. I think I mentioned in a previous post how much I love Desert Plum - it also has a beautiful purple/pink/wine colored duochome - I just cannot get enough of these things.

I am curious to try the MUFE HD Powder dupe. I use the MUFE  daily, so if this is truly the same thing, my wallet and I will really be happy. I also want to try the eye poxy shadow primer, but it is perpetually out of stock.

I just placed an order for more micas (antique red and antique gold) and the 56 palette.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 30, 2008)

Part of me is so freakin skeptical and I can't help it. It seems the prices are just too good to be true. I absolutely loooove the silk finish mineral foundation. The shade is perfect for my skin tone, the coverage is awesome, and instead of powdery it's kinda creamy. Weird. But I'm in love with it. No breakouts from it, but I've only used it twice since I haven't been going out and have no reason to make myself up. I really hope I keep loving this stuff once I order the full sized jar. It's exactly what I've been looking for.

And now I wanna try the micas, too!


----------



## widdershins (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Part of me is so freakin skeptical and I can't help it. It seems the prices are just too good to be true. I absolutely loooove the silk finish mineral foundation. The shade is perfect for my skin tone, the coverage is awesome, and instead of powdery it's kinda creamy. Weird. But I'm in love with it. No breakouts from it, but I've only used it twice since I haven't been going out and have no reason to make myself up. I really hope I keep loving this stuff once I order the full sized jar. It's exactly what I've been looking for.

And now I wanna try the micas, too!_

 
Ooooh I have a feeling that I will have to try the mineral makeup next. 

I totally know what you mean about being skeptical--I was soooo expecting those cheap chalky dollar store eyeshadows, but I was blown away by the quality. 

Has anyone tried the 26 Shadow Blush Combo palette? The ones with all the gorgeous plums?


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Part of me is so freakin skeptical and I can't help it. It seems the prices are just too good to be true. I absolutely loooove the silk finish mineral foundation. The shade is perfect for my skin tone, the coverage is awesome, and instead of powdery it's kinda creamy. Weird. But I'm in love with it. No breakouts from it, but I've only used it twice since I haven't been going out and have no reason to make myself up. I really hope I keep loving this stuff once I order the full sized jar. It's exactly what I've been looking for.

And now I wanna try the micas, too!_

 
I think I'll have to try the foundation too....

Compared to other online retailers that sell the same sort of thing, CS really has them beat. They're not the most glamorous, but I have been really happy. 

I just purchased some Beauty from the Earth mineral eye shadows things and for $7.00 you get such a teeny tiny amount of product (1 gram) - and a couple of them are exact dupes for the CS micas- Nebula is Blackstar Green and Dawn is Desert Plum. Even CS sample micas, which are $1.00, almost fill an empty 10 gram sifter jar.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_I think I'll have to try the foundation too....

Compared to other online retailers that sell the same sort of thing, CS really has them beat. They're not the most glamorous, but I have been really happy. 

I just purchased some Beauty from the Earth mineral eye shadows things and for $7.00 you get such a teeny tiny amount of product (1 gram) - and a couple of them are exact dupes for the CS micas- Nebula is Blackstar Green and Dawn is Desert Plum. Even CS sample micas, which are $1.00, almost fill an empty 10 gram sifter jar._

 
Haha I'm so cheap, I went on a sample shopping spree on CS last night!! I got like 5 or 6 mica samples, and since I don't want to shell out $21.95 quite yet for a full jar of foundation, I just snagged 3 samples of my shade for $2 a piece!! The one tiny jar I've got seems to be lasting a lot longer than I thought it would.

And I'm not lying about that foundation, I actually wore it in daylight today and my skin hasn't looked so perfect in a long time. Just a tiny dab of the foundation makes any redness completely invisible, and that is a freakin miracle!!! I have to stop talking so nicely about this stuff, or I'll jinx it.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, one more thing...I went to the MAC counter today at the mall so I could try on a little blush, and the SA had never heard of CS!!! Her jaw dropped when I told her about the 88 palette, and she nearly threw a piece of paper and pen at me so I could write down the website! Haha I think I've assisted in yet another person's addiction.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rach.....What is your take on the palette...I still haven't used mine yet?


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Rach.....What is your take on the palette...I still haven't used mine yet?_

 
I love it. Have used it several times and think it was a fantastic buy. Most of the shades (not all, on a few colours the colour payoff is not so hot) are creamy and blendable and well pigmented. The wear on them is very good (I always use a paint, paint pot or shadestick under my shadows). Even with the few duds in there, this palette will get a lot of love from me.

I'm a bona fide fan. I see more CS palettes in my future.


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 30, 2008)

Just in case anyone is wondering about the new gel liners-I just received my latest CS order which included two of them!  I got Envious (bright green) and Sky Line (bright blue) and so far I have only tried Envious.  I used it as a base for eyeshadows today (this is why I bought them) and it's wonderful-it applied very smoothly with a 242 brush and it's of course lasted all day!  I put my powder shadow over top of it right away, so I'm not sure how long the gel liners take to dry and whether or not that would affect the intensity, but my shadow was very vivid and beautiful (I used the olive green shade from the Warm Eyes Holiday Palette-Grand Entrance-it was GORGEOUS over Envious)!!  

It, like some Fluidlines and Paint Pots (for me anyway), can apply a bit streaky when used with a flat shader brush, but I just went back over any spotty patches and it came out perfect!!  I LOVE these liners so far-they are just like Fluidlines and come in such beautiful colors-I'm sure they'll be great as eyeliners also but I intend to use these for colorful shadow bases


----------



## widdershins (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_Just in case anyone is wondering about the new gel liners-I just received my latest CS order which included two of them!  I got Envious (bright green) and Sky Line (bright blue) and so far I have only tried Envious.  I used it as a base for eyeshadows today (this is why I bought them) and it's wonderful-it applied very smoothly with a 242 brush and it's of course lasted all day!  I put my powder shadow over top of it right away, so I'm not sure how long the gel liners take to dry and whether or not that would affect the intensity, but my shadow was very vivid and beautiful (I used the olive green shade from the Warm Eyes Holiday Palette-Grand Entrance-it was GORGEOUS over Envious)!!  

It, like some Fluidlines and Paint Pots (for me anyway), can apply a bit streaky when used with a flat shader brush, but I just went back over any spotty patches and it came out perfect!!  I LOVE these liners so far-they are just like Fluidlines and come in such beautiful colors-I'm sure they'll be great as eyeliners also but I intend to use these for colorful shadow bases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is the consistency like? Soft like fluid liners or kind of solid like some other gel liners can be?


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 31, 2008)

got my neutral and 26 shadows and blush combo today i swatched some of the colors on my arm, and liked them (well 99%) i noticed how you apply them (i.e packing vs. sweeping ) and the type of base ( a creamier base like a paint or cream shadow works better) you use made a difference in how "chalky  they were!!~~~i'm really excited about using them over the next couple of week i mean then aren't mac but i only have a few MAC shadow anyway i'm not big on names i just get what work for the cheapest prices and this work for me : )


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_What is the consistency like? Soft like fluid liners or kind of solid like some other gel liners can be?_

 
Very close to Fluidlines-soft, smooth, creamy.  I've used MAC's Fluidline and Stila Smudge Pot and I found the Smudge Pot to be thicker and harder to spread, whereas Fluidlines are more...almost liquidy?  If that makes sense-and the CS liners are very similar to that, except a smidge thicker.

HTH!!


----------



## Brittni (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish some company would make Gel Liners, aka fluidlines, with glitter in them. Gosh damn.

As for CS, I want that contour palette back in stock so I can get me some $4 silica powder!!!  I don't wanna pay mad shipping just for that.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 1, 2009)

I just ordered one of the gel liners, in Sexy Pink. I am crossing my fingers that it will be a hot pink like it is in the picture!


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Ok so I really took the time to use the neutral palette this morning to do a cut crease look and I must say, I'm really loving it. I watched a really helpful video on YouTube from a girl who showed the CS shades and compared them to MAC shades, dupes. I didn't agree with all of the shades, because she said she was going from the colors she had in her collection.
I used one of the shades that is a dead ringer for Saddle and it looked awesome. I highly recommend this palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
could you post a link to that video?


----------



## widdershins (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not NicksWifey, but here are the videos I found. 

YouTube - Coastal Scents Neutral Palette: similar MAC eyeshadows

YouTube - C.S. Neutral Palette vs. MAC Eyeshadows


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 2, 2009)

Just an FYI - The gel liners at CS are Buy 2 , Get one Free today.  Not sure how long the sale will go on, but wanted to share incase anyone wanted to stock up.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Just an FYI - The gel liners at CS are Buy 2 , Get one Free today. Not sure how long the sale will go on, but wanted to share incase anyone wanted to stock up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was just going to post this!  I am tempted, but I have so much stuff (liner included) that I am going to be strong.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea, I got the e-mail this morning & bought 3 more! 

Truffle
Peach Bellini
Deep Plum
& Sexy Pink from yesterdays order!


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that gel liners deal is good until Sunday. 

I received my micas in the mail today! I got 5 samples, and there is seriously PLENTY in those little baggies. It's enough to fill one of those lil jars that every day minerals sends their samples in, and there's still a good amount left in the bag after that. I haven't tried the colors out yet, but I'll try and do a swatch when I get a chance. I ordered 24 karat gold, carmine red, chameleon, chrystal ice, and inter gold sparks. I also received a sample of cool white shadow, and I had previously received swiss chocolate. So I have 7 of those little sample jars nearly full and I'm stoked to use them. I am in love with chameleon though, can't wait to try it.


----------



## miss-lilly (Jan 5, 2009)

I made a huge order with C.C. and received it a couple of weeks ago. 

I got 4 of the gel eyeliners (pink, peach, blue and plum) and I'm sorry to report that they're nothing like fluidlines (or B.B. e/l, or Smudge pots for that matter) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, they are creamy but no matter how many times I go over the line again and again I cannot get a smooth line. It gets crusty in some places and invisible at others. 
It's a shame because the colors are really beautiful. However I've read many good reviews for the black one so maybe the consistency of that one is different. I definitely don't recommend the ones I got to use as e/l.
Maybe they'll work better as an e/s base


----------



## Meisje (Jan 5, 2009)

I ordered from Coastal Scents on Friday night and they have shipped my order already. Impressive!

I got the 78 Palette and a few brushes. I'll post here when it arrives.

I am interested in their "Bellini" and "Sexy Pink" shade gel liner... like to see a swatch or hear your thoughts.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I was just going to post this! I am tempted, but I have so much stuff (liner included) that I am going to be strong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wellllll, I ordered 2 more of the CS empty palettes (since I have been depotting everything lately in my determination to use all my stuff) and somehow, someway, those gel liners leaped into my basket!  So much for my strength. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got the Silk White (going to try this as a base) and the blue and the violet.  I really like the Black one I already have, so am keen to play with these.


----------



## cetati (Jan 5, 2009)

I got the matte 88 and it got here! I did a pretty and simple smoky teal and blue eye today.. I have a feeling I would like the shimmer better since I've never worn mattes before.. now I'm also seriously lemming the shimmer pallete! HELP ME!


----------



## vikitty (Jan 6, 2009)

I ordered some of the tiny scoops as well as a set of 8 MAGNETIC pans! I can't wait to try my hand at pressing my pigments!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 6, 2009)

For anyone using the silica spheres from Coastal Scents, A MUST READ: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...18#post1448218


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_For anyone using the silica spheres from Coastal Scents, A MUST READ: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...18#post1448218_

 

I knew there was a good reason my gut told me not to try that stuff!! Just the name kinda freaks me out. Makes me think of that evil stabby Hellraiser cube. I'm a weirdo.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_I got the matte 88 and it got here! I did a pretty and simple smoky teal and blue eye today.. I have a feeling I would like the shimmer better since I've never worn mattes before.. now I'm also seriously lemming the shimmer pallete! HELP ME!_

 
I was thinking that I should have got the shimmer 88 palette instead. The matte 88 isn't all matte though, so I guess I'll live. Haha! I also got the neutral palette. I don't think I am going to buy anymore since I am about to spend a whole bunch of money on MAC within the next two months.


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_I got the matte 88 and it got here! I did a pretty and simple smoky teal and blue eye today.. I have a feeling I would like the shimmer better since I've never worn mattes before.. now I'm also seriously lemming the shimmer pallete! HELP ME!_

 
LOL, I say go for it. That's my next CS purchase, along with some brushes. I <3 them. I don't think I'd have gotten the matte palette. Something about shimmer just makes  me happy.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 6, 2009)

Has anyone tried ordering this to Canada!? Im trying right now and its telling me that shipping is 54 dollars! which is just as much as my entire order!! ahhh


----------



## Meisje (Jan 6, 2009)

I am in Canada and I ordered from there --- you have to select *USPS First Class Mail International*. The way they list the shipping options is a bit overwhelming and it took forever for me to get that. 

I bought the 78 palette and 3 brushes, and my shipping came up to $8.86.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks love, I figured it out. I bought three palettes (neutral, 28 shadow / blush, and 10 blush palette) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 shipping came to 20 dollars.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 6, 2009)

They shipped it so fast it made my head spin, but one drawback is that I haven't been able to use the tracking # they provided. The information on the site still says it's "expected for shipping" and hasn't been updated since the beginning. I'm totally anal so I wanted to be able to follow it's progress


----------



## cetati (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah USPS is stupid in that way.. I couldn't see a thing until it was almost at my doorstep. Silly thing.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone knows what happened to the 88 palette in a SHINY case?


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Yeah USPS is stupid in that way.. I couldn't see a thing until it was almost at my doorstep. Silly thing._

 
yes, the USPS "tracking" is really more like delivery confirmation. mine is never updated until delivery. UPS has a better tracking system which seems to be actual tracking from stop to stop.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 7, 2009)

i wanna try their gel liners. i need anything that has major staying power.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_yes, the USPS "tracking" is really more like delivery confirmation. mine is never updated until delivery. UPS has a better tracking system which seems to be actual tracking from stop to stop._

 
This is driving me nuts! I'm used to Canada Post --- they update every step of the way (I can see each stop in each city and they update so frequently that if I log in the morning it's to be delivered, it tells me right away). I need a leather strap to chew on, or some sedatives


----------



## Meisje (Jan 8, 2009)

IT ARRIVED! It's in pristine condition, the colors are amazing, and there is no funky smell on my brushes (although I am washing them --- and my others, just cause I'm in the mood now).

Also, my "comment" on my order form was "Yay" and someone highlighted it and drew a little smiley on my invoice


----------



## Meisje (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, I know this is my third post in a row in this thread, and after this one I'll cease and desist!

I've been swatching all the eyeshodow colors from the 78 palette (version 1) and OH MY GOD I am in love. The shadows are highly pigmented, and have an incredible variety of colors. The browns are kickass neutrals for me and I really like the finish/texture of the shadows. There are a lot of mattes and the shimmer is so subtle. I did an amber/yellow/brown eye and it makes my blue eyes pop like crazy.

The best part is, I get to experiment with all these colors for a little more than $20. Quite a deal!

My brushes are still drying, but they seem to be really good quality. The kabuki shed four or five hairs when I washed it but I was a little rough (didn't want soap to get stuck in the base). 

I have swatches all over my arms, and leftover swatches of LiquidLast from yesterday --- I look like glorious clown vomit


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 11, 2009)

Meisje, which option for shipping to Canada did you use? USPS International Priority?

I'm thinking of getting the blush/contour palette once they get them in again.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 11, 2009)

I used USPS First Class Mail International --- I ordered it late on a Friday night and it arrived by the following Thursday morning. It was just over $8 for shipping, which I thought was good.


----------



## SugarDaisy (Jan 12, 2009)

After falling in love with the 88 palette I ordered the 56 blush/shadow palette. The colors are gorgeous and extremely pigmented!


----------



## Ladybugz (Jan 13, 2009)

hiya I have been interested in the coastal scents palette but have been put off by the hefty shipping to the UK (for the palettes i want its almost the same as the cost of the items) i went on ebay.co.uk and typed in 88 palette and blush palette (not coastal scents) and i found a seller that was selling them for around £8 they had both eyeshadow palettes and the neautral one and the blush one.

I was wondering if anyone has ordered from them and if so are they exactly the same as coastal scents because i cant see a difference in the pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope someone can help xx


----------



## oyindamola87 (Jan 14, 2009)

*coastal scents neutral palette for women of color*

Hi, was thinking of buying this but wanted to first find out if any of you have tried it... hows the pigmentation and quality

thank u


----------



## MissResha (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: coastal scents neutral palette for women of color*

i have it, and i love it. some of the colors are comparable to MAC. pigmentation varies with each color of course, but it's an amazing deal for what you get.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: coastal scents neutral palette for women of color*

Good thread. 

I just bought the 26 color blush/shadow palette, I can't wait for it to come. I looked up a video for it on YouTube and there were some, but this palette is new. The one you're referring to has many review and swatch videos on YouTube, and a number of them are posted by WOC. Check them out!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: coastal scents neutral palette for women of color*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i have it, and i love it. some of the colors are comparable to MAC. pigmentation varies with each color of course, but it's an amazing deal for what you get._

 
I agree totally. Its an amazing pallet for the money. It has some good crease colors for us WOC.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: coastal scents neutral palette for women of color*

i'm really tempted to get that pallette. i've seen a few WOC tuts on youtube where it's been used and they show up nicely.


----------



## oyindamola87 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: coastal scents neutral palette for women of color*

thanks for all ur responses ladies...M.A.C. head when you get the 26 palette could u let us know how that is too? Had a look at that, it looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MareMare (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone know how often CS has their "xx% off" sales? I know they had a 25% off everything during or after Thanksgiving. I want to order the palettes, but I can wait til they have a sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## Meisje (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of the 78 palette that I have are matte and I love it so much that I'm thinking about buying the ultra shimmer palette so I can mix them.

Vibrant color!


----------



## susannef (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lynzi-t* 

 
_hiya I have been interested in the coastal scents palette but have been put off by the hefty shipping to the UK (for the palettes i want its almost the same as the cost of the items) i went on ebay.co.uk and typed in 88 palette and blush palette (not coastal scents) and i found a seller that was selling them for around £8 they had both eyeshadow palettes and the neautral one and the blush one.

I was wondering if anyone has ordered from them and if so are they exactly the same as coastal scents because i cant see a difference in the pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope someone can help xx_

 
Yeah this should be the exact same palette.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 18, 2009)

How is the Gel Liner in Deep Plum?

I have read on several blogs that this color is difficult to apply...!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you guys help me out by listing for me *which gel liners are matte and which are metallic*? 

I emailed CS a week ago and nada.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 18, 2009)

I got my e/s and blush palettes today!

I purchased the Neutral Palette and the 28 eyeshadow blush combo
such great quality
and I'm an eyeshadow critic, I'm not a fan of most shadows except mac or ben nye
and these ROCK THE HOUSE. So  so impressed.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Can you guys help me out by listing for me *which gel liners are matte and which are metallic*? 

I emailed CS a week ago and nada._

 
The only metallic ones are the silver and gold. The others are just regular gel liners.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks so much!

They really should list the finishes of any eyeliner with the color.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the gel liners!  It seems like some are having difficulty applying, but that has not been my experience.  I use the Laura Mercier Flat Eye Liner brush to apply these and get a very smooth application.  

I'm really happy with these, especially as they are $6.95 USD!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I got my e/s and blush palettes today!

I purchased the Neutral Palette and the 28 eyeshadow blush combo
such great quality
and I'm an eyeshadow critic, I'm not a fan of most shadows except mac or ben nye
and these ROCK THE HOUSE. So so impressed._

 
Couldn't agree more!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 18, 2009)

!!!! ^ I used them at a freelancing appointment today and they were just super awesome
I was so shocked how WELL they applied and blended, I even used a dark color and blended it into the crease and it was fabulous!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 18, 2009)

there are swatches of the 88 e/s palette on xsparkage's blog now:
Swatch Out! : Coastal Scents 88 Eyeshadow Palette | xsparkage


----------



## starfck (Jan 18, 2009)

has anyone seen the new lipcolor palette ?
http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebst...alette_300.jpg


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 18, 2009)

lol @ the blue lipstick...


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I used USPS First Class Mail International --- I ordered it late on a Friday night and it arrived by the following Thursday morning. It was just over $8 for shipping, which I thought was good._

 
Really? I made my order on Thurs. Jan 8th, and I still haven't gotten it. 

And I agree with the Tracking # thing, in the e-mail that I got from CS when it was shipped, it said something about the tracking # only showing when it has been delivered, so you can't track it's progress. 

And I paid $15 for the 88 matte & 88 shimmer palettes. Pretty expensive, and then again it's my first time making an online purchase.

I just want my package!


----------



## Bernadette120 (Jan 24, 2009)

i ordered both 88 palettes...to offset the shipping i hooked 2 girls at work to get them as well! lol! so i have six 88 palettes coming and 2 gel liners. i'll be back with a review.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been using the white gel liner as a base and love it!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 24, 2009)

If anyones used the new lip palette, please please please do a review!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jan 24, 2009)

I just ordered the Lip Palette tonight - with Priority Mail shipping I should have it by Wednesday or Thursday. 

Kinda unrelated, but has anyone ordered from TKB Trading? I see that they have a *ton* of micas - and I just love, love, love those.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

*Pink Angle Taklon Liner Brush* is awesome... firm but super soft bristles... love it for lining eyes... i reordered the black handled one and it was the same

*Pink Duo Fiber Powder Stippler* is great for powder products... firmer than the black version with the super long handle .... would buy again

*Pink Blending Fluff Brush* is lil too big for eye but good for precision blending out face

*Pink Deluxe Oval Shadow Brush* is dense & soft but too big... I don't know where i could use it on my eye

*Pink Oval Synthetic Concealer Brush & Pink Synthetic Oval Foundation* are garbage... cheap

*Pink Oval Taklon Lip Brush* is great as a precision brush

*Pink Round Crease Eye Brush* is just ok... I'd give it a C-...it should be much softer than it is


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 27, 2009)

UK people - 
We all know how ridiculous the coastal scents shipping is over here, but I've just discovered that www.crownbrushes.co.uk sell all the brushes and more from CS for the same price, AND the 88 shimmer and original palettes, the 78 palette, and a foundation/concealer palette I've never seen before. 

I checked out how much it'd be to ship the 88 palette... its £29.99 alone and shipping takes it to £34.94. 

However, I think on CS the palette is $22 (or 21.95) plus $14 shipping which is roughly £25. But meh, great for the brushes on there!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_
*Pink Oval Synthetic Concealer Brush & Pink Synthetic Oval Foundation* are garbage... cheap

_

 
I have the concealer brush and I love it.

EDIT: I just checked and I have the LIP brush, not the concealer brush --- but I use it for concealer. And eyeshadow. You also mentioned you like this one


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^ oh yes the LIP brush is excellent ! Many uses like u mentioned... great for concealer... even eye liner


----------



## slick (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_





!!!! ^ I used them at a freelancing appointment today and they were just super awesome
I was so shocked how WELL they applied and blended, I even used a dark color and blended it into the crease and it was fabulous!_

 
I'm glad to hear this!  I'm putting together a student/starter kit for an upcoming MUA workshop that I'll be attending, and I ordered the 88 regular palette, 28 neutral palette, the new 26 neutral/blush palette, the 10 blush palette, and the 66 lips palette!!!  I'm excited for the lip palette....my workshop requires crazy colors like blue and silver, so it looks like I'm set!  woo!


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2009)

BTW that lip palette is on Ebay too, actually all those palettes are available on Ebay for less....

I want to know what the lip palette tastes like, altho tbh the color range doesn't excite me, there seem to be a lot of the same type of colors...


----------



## meeta (Jan 30, 2009)

I would love to see a review of the lip palette!

I just bought the 88 matte palette and am wondering if i should have bought the crystal ice mica. does anyone use that to make the matte shadows more shimmery? i already have lots of frosts and not enough mattes, but i'm wondering if this works well? thanks!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 30, 2009)

So the 88 shimmer palette on Ebay are the same as the ones from CS?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^ yes.


----------



## slick (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_So the 88 shimmer palette on Ebay are the same as the ones from CS?_

 
Yes, I beleive they are.  But, the shipping costs tend to be high since they are shipped from overseas.  I could have saved a few bucks but I went with CS instead.  I figured there would be less of a chance of breakage since it wouldn't be traveling as far, plus if something did break I would rather deal with CS over an international ebay seller.  Just my 2 cents!  my palettes actually came yesterday and they were packed so well!  the bubble wrap alone will last me like 2938574 swaps, lol.  can't wait to play around with them!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jan 30, 2009)

So I got the lip palette and it's okay, I like it, and I would say it's worth the $20, but I don't love it and I don't think I'll be reaching for it very often.

I do like the range of colors and textures - - the more pigmented ones really give opaque coverage, which was a pleasant surprise - I tried one of the blues and it was a holy-crap blue (which I actually liked). I would never buy an actual tube of blue lipstick, so it's nice to have some oddball colors - - I think that is probably the best thing about it, that it contains colors I wouldn't actually buy a whole tube of, so I get to try a lot of colors for the price of just a couple of tubes of other lipsticks.

That said, as far as the every day sorts of colors, I found several of the pinks to be either too coral-y or too purple-y - - and I am a pink lipstick girl so I was surprised that of the 4-5 pinks I first swatched, none of them really stood out to me.  Also the glosses (the first 5 colors in the top row) are really thin and do not give any color payoff - - I'll be lucky to get 3 uses from each of them - on the first use, I actually hit the pan - the texture of those is like a thin Vaseline . The lipsticks themselves have more heft though and are probably good for 10-20 uses each. 

All in all, it's okay, but if I lost it or it got damaged, I wouldn't repurchase. In fact I'm not 100% sure I'll even keep it. I think CS should stick with eye shadows - - those are well worth every penny plus some.


----------



## Bedhead1988 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just recieved my Coastal Scents palette this morning....tbh I kinda expected more shimmers in there. I love love love the shimmers but the rest im not that crazy about. They also gave me a sample of Mystic Fairy Eyeshadow.....such a pretty colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## fiercemy (Feb 2, 2009)

i keep seeing all these good reviews for CS palettes that I need to go ahead and order myself one. LOL


----------



## sweetie (Feb 2, 2009)

I ordered the 88 matte and the neutral palette off ebay because they were always sold out on coastal scents website.  They are the same product and I got the two including shipping (there was a shipping discount on multiples) for a little bit less than one coastal scents palette w/o shipping.  Shipping took kinda long but I expected that.  I was pleased that they arrived in great condition nothing shattered or messed up.  Mine came from Hong Kong.  First time doing anything from ebay internationally but I trusted the reviews and all was well.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm pretty bummed about the shimmer palette. I've had it for months now, and I just can't use it.

I use UDPP. I've tried it with Chapstick and without.

It goes on all funky, and when I try to blend it, it goes completely away and you then see skin.

I've tried to love this but it's just not working. And I'm bummed, because a lot of the colors and bomb colors.

So I guess I'll try the matte palette and hope it works better. Are the colors the same? I like the colors, just not the shimmer finish.


----------



## cetati (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I'm pretty bummed about the shimmer palette. I've had it for months now, and I just can't use it.

I use UDPP. I've tried it with Chapstick and without.

It goes on all funky, and when I try to blend it, it goes completely away and you then see skin.

I've tried to love this but it's just not working. And I'm bummed, because a lot of the colors and bomb colors.

So I guess I'll try the matte palette and hope it works better. Are the colors the same? I like the colors, just not the shimmer finish._

 
''

They're pretty much the same.. not exactly the same, but close.


----------



## Meisje (Feb 3, 2009)

I heard CS was a little backed up with their orders... does anyone know if that's true?

(I ordered on Sunday, and they haven't shipped my order yet. Last time it was in the mail within 24 h).


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I heard CS was a little backed up with their orders... does anyone know if that's true?

(I ordered on Sunday, and they haven't shipped my order yet. Last time it was in the mail within 24 h)._

 
It depends on what you've ordered and their stock, too. I've had orders take two days to process and ship, others nearly two weeks. Unless you request next day or 2 day shipping, this is a risk you take my ordering from them. I always try to excercise patience, given the great price point for products and shipping.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to say, I am not happy with the Coastal Scents eye liners. At least the black one. I wore it one day last week and it was smeared by mid afternoon. I thought maybe it was a fluke or maybe it was because I put some MAC Carbon over top. But then I wore it again today and once again it was smudge city. This was on top of UDPP and just a light wash of a shimmery beige color on my lids. It looked fine when I left the house, but by the time I left work it was all smudgy under my eyes. I do have oily lids but I usually use MAC Fluidline and haven't had it get like this. I heard this was a Fluidline dupe, but it absolutely is not. It has great color payoff, and is a true, rich black, but the smudging just isn't worth it. Hopefully some of you guys have had better luck. It is two thumbs down for me.


----------



## slick (Feb 12, 2009)

OK, so I will admit that I was sort of dissappointed in the palettes.  I got both the 28 Neutral and the 88 Regular.  Swatched on the hand, the colors are great.  They are decently pigmented as well, but the texture/formula is just bunk.....chalky and hard to deal with.  I mean, I was able achieve the same looks as higher end shadows, but it takes a LOT more time and effort.  Plus the staying power of these shadows is much less compared to my MAC shadows.  So I was sorta bummed.......until I whipped out my *DUWOP PAYOFF!!!!!*








So if you're feeling bummed about the palettes, try using an intensifying product.  Water and Visine do not count here!  I got my DuWop Payoff from Ebay for around $10 shipped.  I think its $17 at Sephora.  A little more investment really makes the palette even MORE worth it!!!


----------



## Meisje (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_It depends on what you've ordered and their stock, too. I've had orders take two days to process and ship, others nearly two weeks. Unless you request next day or 2 day shipping, this is a risk you take my ordering from them. I always try to excercise patience, given the great price point for products and shipping._

 
As Monty Python would put it  --- patience don't enter into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not asking out of impatience --- I only asked because our postie has a habit of not delivering packages properly. He's been sticking the package notifications to the OUTSIDE of the apartment building. So if the packages are backed up, I wouldn't run home every day and search the ground outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It did come, and he did stick the notification to the outside of the building again! And they left out part of my order. I was disappointed that there was no free sample, since people seem to get them even with small orders, because my order was nearly $100 worth of stuff. I complained about the missing piece and got a credit code. 

I hope whoever got the rest of my order as a free bonus is enjoying it!


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2009)

You guys might want to watch this video about CS before purchasing:

YouTube - PLEASE WATCH!!!: Coastal Scents Called Me Ignorant!

And also this informative video about the silica powder

YouTube - PLEASE WATCH!!!: Coastal Scents Silica IS NOT Make Up For Ever HD Powder

These are things to consider before buying from CS. I personally have stopped buying things from this company because their prices are expensive and their customer service is unprofessional.

On my Youtube channel I have recently done a few videos on all these popular palettes, and where to buy them for a LOT cheaper. CS does not make any of the palettes, they are mass purchased from China and simply resold. So you can buy them directly from China for less, because the shipping charges for CS are expensive, especially if you do not live in the US. Please check out my channel if you want to know which seller I recommend on eBay; all my palettes were well wrapped and no damage whatsoever and arrived very fast (about 9 days).

I don't like it that people think CS is the _only _place to get these palettes. The palettes are from China, and all the brushes are from Crown Brush anyway, where it is cheaper too. I think CS has some shady business practices...


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2009)

I have watched the videos above last night and i was really surprised because i was about to purchase one of the 88 palettes. Their customer service is extremely unprofessional and degrading.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I agree with MissChievous about the brushes, I buy them from Crown Brush only... Kathy and Steve just sell them at a mark-up. But I've never had a bad experience with CS.


----------



## mae13 (Feb 16, 2009)

You can also try auralinebeauty.com - they have some of the same palettes and better quality brushes, and the shipping is much more reasonable, at least for the US and Canada.


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you live in Europe, Startseite • Zoeva Shop - Online Shop für Make Up Pinsel & Pinsel Sets Make Up Paletten. Make sells the palettes as well, if you don't want to order through eBay.

I have also ordered from CS in the past, mainly the brushes, but they have publicly lambasted makeupsquare and now this other Youtube user, I will never buy from them again. As a part of the Youtube community, I want to show solidarity with other community members who stand by free speech and not pandering to online retailers in giving honest reviews. I think people need to realize they are just a middle-man, buy your products directly from the source and you will save money, and not support a company that has some very questionable tactics.

Brushes:
Crown Brush
Make Up Brushes, Cosmetics, Palettes, Nail, Eyes, Brush Set


----------



## traxter (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes I agree and also CS Shipping Charges are OUTRAGEOUS. Compared to other mineral makeup companies they OVERCHARGE the customer.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 25, 2009)

um.........

just because going back in this thread would be ridiculous.


*CAN ON GET SICK FROM THE POWDER????????????*


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_um.........

just because going back in this thread would be ridiculous.


*CAN ON GET SICK FROM THE POWDER????????????*_

 


There are different views but the people who have done the most research say no - there is no harm what so ever. There are different forms of silica, the cosmetic form isn't harmful (so I've been told).


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 26, 2009)

i like coastal scents a lot i think its a great product for the price im ordering the gel liners as soon as i get my paycheck!


----------



## tracyann91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I also have a problem with it fading quickly.  I used some colors from my Too Faced Smokey Eye palette, and some from the CS matte/satin palette, and just 4 hours later, the Too Faced colors were the only colors still remaining on my eyes.  And I used udpp!  I'm really disappointed.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 27, 2009)

So I got the 26 shadow/blush palette, and the lipstick palette... haven't played with the lipstick, but the shadow/blush is awesome.... I got it from ebay though.


----------



## lunatwinkle (Mar 10, 2009)

I purchased from Coastal Scents a few months ago, way before these videos were posted. I have the 88 Shimmer Palette, which I feel is a total waste of money TBH. The texture of the eyeshadows are sooo chalky. One teeny light swipe with my eyeshadow brush, and there is eyeshadow powder all over the palette. Also, the product is pretty chalky and won't spread evenly over my skin. I'm WAY too scared to wear this on my eyelids on a weekday; I fear that it'll either crease or fade when I'm only halfway through the day at work.

I do love the Contour and Blush Palette however. Totally worth the money and I use all the pans. The pans are seriously huge and it'll take you forever to hit pan because the colors are so buildable and I only need a little bit of color. I like using the contour powder with my 168SE brush. This is the only product I would repurchase.


----------



## shyste (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunatwinkle* 

 
_I purchased from Coastal Scents a few months ago, way before these videos were posted. I have the 88 Shimmer Palette, which I feel is a total waste of money TBH. The texture of the eyeshadows are sooo chalky. One teeny light swipe with my eyeshadow brush, and there is eyeshadow powder all over the palette. Also, the product is pretty chalky and won't spread evenly over my skin. I'm WAY too scared to wear this on my eyelids on a weekday; I fear that it'll either crease or fade when I'm only halfway through the day at work.

I do love the Contour and Blush Palette however. Totally worth the money and I use all the pans. The pans are seriously huge and it'll take you forever to hit pan because the colors are so buildable and I only need a little bit of color. I like using the contour powder with my 168SE brush. This is the only product I would repurchase._

 
I totally agree...I gave my 88 palette to my 16 yr old...and I agree the contour & blush palettes are the only ones worth money...but I won't get them from CS..I didn't like their business practices at all


----------



## LionQueen (Mar 13, 2009)

I have both 88 palettes.. I ordered the regular one (I hate to call it matte cos they're not all matte) a few months ago and have been using it sporadically - it's ok, but it's not something I went to all the time.  Then I ordered the shimmer palette cos it was on special, and I LOVE it. I've been using it every single day - when they say shimmer, they're not kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the colors, especially the blues, there are so many gorgeous carribbean-hued blues, from light to dark, and they look amazing on my blue-gray eyes. The greens are gorgeous as well. I also like the silvers and browns, there's a great taupey color there that's so beautiful for a toned down look.  I haven't experimented much with the pinks yet.  Personally I don't find the shimmer palette to be chalky, and as long as I use UDPP the colors stay on fine.  A lot of times ppl come in and ask which palette they should get if they just want one - I would definitely say the shimmer palette - I'm really happy with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next I want to get the neutral palette and the contour and blush palette, but that'll have to wait a bit, as I've been doing entirely too much net shopping.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 21, 2009)

since those vidoes were delated, can someone suggest an alternative way to get the blush palette and the 26 shadow/blush palette? shipping is $10.95 for FIRST CLASS MAIL which is bullshit, there is no way in hell its that expensive. priority flate rate envelope is less then $5 which could easily fit both palettes. assholes.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_since those vidoes were delated, can someone suggest an alternative way to get the blush palette and the 26 shadow/blush palette? shipping is $10.95 for FIRST CLASS MAIL which is bullshit, there is no way in hell its that expensive. priority flate rate envelope is less then $5 which could easily fit both palettes. assholes._

 

Ebay. I got mine from seller  abestlife in China. eBay Seller: abestlife: Health Beauty items on eBay.com

They don't appear to have the 26 combo palette in stock right this minute, but I'd check in a few days.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 26, 2009)

finally caved in and got the 28 neutral palette. It's really nice, I didn't want to order on ebay, 'cause I didn't want to wait a long time...but I wish I did. The new packaging is so ugly! in big ass letters it says COASTAL SCENTS, 28 PALETTE...and on the bottom, the website. AY, so uglies.


----------



## thespry (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Coastal Scents. I need advice!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_I actually wanted the 88 palette to just sort of play with colors, and have all of those colors available, then I'd eventually try to match the colors I like most with actual MAC shadows._

 
Ashleyisawesome has the same theory that I did when I when I bought the 88 Original CS palette. I wanted to play around with a bunch of colours before buying them from MAC or a different, pricier brand. 

IMHO, it's a great starter palette if you aren't sure what colours will look good on you. You HAVE to use a base though, or the colour payoff sucks for some of the eyeshadows (ex. the purples and peaches). The shimmers seem to show up more than the mattes do. 

I always end up buying dupes from MAC if I love the colour, but it's an awesome palette to have when you just want to play around.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 6, 2009)

im debating on which e/s palette to get ( the 88 ultra shimmer or the regular).

LOLs. 

for those of you with both, if you could only go with one, which one would you go for?


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 7, 2009)

I remember my friend bought me the MOD palette (88 colors) like 5-6 years ago for $60.
Kinda pains and annoys me the same palette is sold so cheaply now, lol. Sigh*
Too bad I sold it years ago, this whole CS-craze got me wanting it again...


----------



## Nadeshda (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_im debating on which e/s palette to get ( the 88 ultra shimmer or the regular).

LOLs. 

for those of you with both, if you could only go with one, which one would you go for?_

 
Go to ebay and you can probably get both for the price of one at coastalscents


----------



## breakablewoman (Apr 13, 2009)

All speak over this shop. On Friday I wanted to order something there. But the order could't be sent, since they have problems. I hope the problem are soon repaired and I can finally buy.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 16, 2009)

has anyone checked out their hot pots? i'm itching to buy some since koren made the videos about possible mac dupes. would save me LOTS of money.


----------



## widdershins (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_has anyone checked out their hot pots? i'm itching to buy some since koren made the videos about possible mac dupes. would save me LOTS of money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! They look really interesting.


----------



## BestRx (Apr 16, 2009)

I just ordered some of the hot pots based on Koren's video of the MAC dupes. I got 12 to take advantage of the free palette offer. 

I don't have the MAC colors so I won't know for certain how good the dupes actually are but I'm excited to test them out.


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm waiting for more reviews of the hotpots, so far all I have seen is videos from people who often promote CS products. I'm gonna check out more reviews as they come in from people who actually bought them. They are starting to be available on starsmakeuphaven.com as well and I heard that this store isn't going to stock them all because on some the quality is not good.


----------



## stickles (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm waiting for more reviews of the hotpots, so far all I have seen is videos from people who often promote CS products. I'm gonna check out more reviews as they come in from people who actually bought them. They are starting to be available on starsmakeuphaven.com as well and I heard that this store isn't going to stock them all because on some the quality is not good._

 
Agreed, I'm waiting for more reviews too. I have a few sitting in my cart but I'm not 100% convinced that the quality will be there yet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm waiting for more reviews of the hotpots, so far all I have seen is videos from people who often promote CS products. I'm gonna check out more reviews as they come in from people who actually bought them. They are starting to be available on starsmakeuphaven.com as well and I heard that this store isn't going to stock them all because on some the quality is not good._

 

Me too!! I was just looking at their colors and their MAC cross references for the colors

Coastal Scents: Custom Makeup Palettes

*MAC colors comparison*


Some of those are exact matches, some very close:

M01 - Casa Blanca (LE) 
M02 - Kelly (pro) 
M03 - Lime (pro) 
M04 - Bamboo 
M05 - Meadow (LE) 
M06 - Signed, Sealed (Matte2) 
M07 - Soft Brown 
M08 - Plum Dressing 
M09 - Vanilla 
M10 - Samoa Silk 
M11 - Fountainbleu 
M12 - Aqua (pro) 
M13 - Melton Mauve 
M14 - Saddle 
M15 - Cobalt (pro) 
M16 - Charcoal Brown 
M17 - Meet The Fleet (LE) 
M18 - Azalea (pro blush) 
M19 - Gesso 
M20 - Brule 
M21 - Haux 
M22 - Handwritten (Matte2) & Dark Edge (LE) 
M23 - Typographic 
S01 - Juxt 
S02 - Brill (LE) 
S03 - Dreammaker (LE) 
S04 - Zonk Bleu! (LE) 
S05 - Patina 
S06 - Plum Dressing 
S07 - Solar White (LE) 
S08 - Purple Haze 
S09 - Honeylust 
S10 - Sumptious Olive 
S11 - Kelly 
S12 - Freshwater 
S13 - Trax 
S14 - Contrast 
S15 - Paradisco 
S16 - Nocturnelle 
S17 - Cranberry 
S18 - Bitter 
S19 - Parfait 
S20 - Vibrant Grape (pro) 
S21 - Romping 
S22 - Brick (pro) 
S23 - Deep Thruth 
S24 - Shimmermoss 
S25 - Gulf Stream 
S26 - Electra 
S27 - Print 
S28 - Sketch 
S29 - Rye 
S30 - Twinks 
S31 - Pink Papillon 
S32 - Say Yeah 
S33 - Texture 
S34 - Bold & Brazen 
S35 - Satin Taupe 
S36 - Amber Lights 
S37 - Retrospeck 
S38 - Haux with glitters 
B01 - Stomp e/s or Slave to Love Blush 
B02 - Dirty Plum PRO Blush 
B03 - Pinch Me 
B04 - Melba 
B05 - Sweet As Cocoa


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 17, 2009)

yea i def wanna wait till there are more reviews and not ones from people promoting cs (or appear to be promoting them n getting free stuff). i cant wait!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just ordered a bunch of pans...I should have just got one to try like the Solar White dupe so they say,  but I didn't think of it until after I placed my order


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 17, 2009)

I just bought some blush pans and the Dreammaker dupe.  I'll let y'all know how it compares.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tiffany did a great review on the Hot Pots 

YouTube - Coastal Scents NEW Hot Pots! (Haul/Review PART 2)


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know if this has already been mentioned, but there's also a PDF on the CS website that shows their existing palettes and which Hot Pots are already in there. 

So if you're really loving a particular colour from the 88 palette that's almost out, and it happens to be sold as a separate pan, this is useful to check out!

http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebst...sReference.pdf


----------



## stickles (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm trying to hold off as long as I can on hotpots, but that has been made easier by the package that I got from CS with a tonne of mica samples, look how pretty they are, I posted the product pics and took swatches of everything, and posted em all in the swatch thread here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/c...0/#post1601147


----------



## mae13 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm debating between the matte and the shimmer versions of the double-stacked palette. Any thoughts?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_I'm trying to hold off as long as I can on hotpots, but that has been made easier by the package that I got from CS with a tonne of mica samples, look how pretty they are, I posted the product pics and took swatches of everything, and posted em all in the swatch thread here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/c...0/#post1601147_

 

Those are really pretty colors...However I am too lazy to even try pigment pressing...I keep saying I'm gonna try...but it's not looking promising


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_I'm debating between the matte and the shimmer versions of the double-stacked palette. Any thoughts?_

 

I have the matte palette and i LOVE it...most of the colors are not truly matte however.....no very shimmery but they do have a bit of a shimmer to some of them


----------



## stickles (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Those are really pretty colors...However I am too lazy to even try pigment pressing...I keep saying I'm gonna try...but it's not looking promising_

 
I'm the opposite, I find the whole process rather relaxing, I come home from work, strap on a face mask and press 2 or 3 pans. hahah  When I don't have anything to press, I feel a little restless like I want to buy more pigments just to press


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 21, 2009)

Just ordered myself the Contour palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am a bit excited. Have been meaning to do this for ages, but I couldn't hold off any longer!

What brushes would people recommend using for highlighting?
I have a mac 168 for the actual contour colour but I don't really know which is best to use for highlighting.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 21, 2009)

It pisses me off how a ton of youtubers flaunted CS for so long - sure, some of their products are good, but I purchased a few products that youtubers I trusted had raved about... and they were crappy, low pigmentation, and chalky.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_It pisses me off how a ton of youtubers flaunted CS for so long - sure, some of their products are good, but I purchased a few products that youtubers I trusted had raved about... and they were crappy, low pigmentation, and chalky._

 
some stuff is okay.
its just "okay" though, not great.
i honestly dont understand the hold CS has on their reviewers. i know they get free stuff, but you'd have to give me a lot more than free products to give a rave review to any of the stuff ive actually had to _pay_ for. maybe thats the secret. i think when people get stuff free, its hard to be objective. and think, would i _really_ be giving this such a positive review if id paid $20+ridiculous shipping?


----------



## BestRx (Apr 22, 2009)

I got mine and I'm still playing with them but I thought I'd give a quick update on the few I've tried so far.

LIKE:
M07 - Soft Brown
M22 - Handwritten
S35 - Satin Taupe

All three are very pretty. There is a little more powdery fallout than I would like when I run my brush over the pan but not much more than with my Milani eyeshadows. They are not ashy or chalky and with some L'oreal De-Crease underneath stayed put all day...even through my first day of exercise bootcamp. 

M07 and M22 seemed like pretty close dupes too (based on my ability to remember the swatches while standing in MAC). But S35 is darker than Satin Taupe -- maybe closer to Magnetic Fields?

DONT LIKE:
M14 - Saddle
 S33 - Texture

Sorry, Koren, not even close to a match on these. They're both way too light and pinkish and S33's shimmer can't compare to Texture's. 

I can't speak for color pay-off or staying power on these since I bought them to be dupes and they were so far off that I only swatched and never wore them.

Reviews of the remaining 7 to come.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 25, 2009)

I am debating whether I should buy the 88 matte palette or more MAC... Worth it?


----------



## callison (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a couple of the mica powders, brushes, palette, liners. I was totally impressed with all and have now gone back and ordered more. The mica powders have some GREAT colors and for an OUNCE (comes in a nice jar and more than enough to trade and swap with) it is between 4-5 dollars. The brushes I have been really pleased with, have done five faces today alone on myself and am still awed. I would definitely recommend.


----------



## callison (Apr 25, 2009)

Definitely worth it, I am a MAC addict and I am more than pleased with the color payoff and array. Do it, cannot beat the price.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 25, 2009)

The 78 Palette that I have is super pigmented.

I recently got four liners (a week ago): True Black, Turqouise, Indigo and Platinum. I haven't used them as liner so much, but the Platinum one makes an INCREDIBLE shadow base. My shadow stays on all day (I use TFSI underneath, but the Platinum makes it really vibrant and it doesn't budge). Turquoise does the same but it's a little on the green side --- I have to try it with different shadows over. The indigo is a beautiful vibrant purple (think jewel toned), and the True Black is a dark, thick black.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am debating whether I should buy the 88 matte palette or more MAC... Worth it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think it is definitely worth the price...colors are very pigmented and you get a great variety of colors


----------



## BestRx (Apr 28, 2009)

I wanted to follow up with a few more reviews of the hotpots that I promised. In general, I would say the "S" shades don't have as much powdery fallout as the matte shades. But the color pay-off on both are pretty good.

S07 is not so much shimmery as it is irredescent, turning pink and blue when it catches the light differently. I'm dark-skinned and can't use it as a highlighter but on my lid in the inner corners, it just added a nice depth. It's a gorgeous color.

S03 is such a nice light gold. I also have Milani Sun Goddess and MAC Goldmine and it is lighter than either of these -- closer to a champagne color, I would say. 

(For both of the above, I don't know if they are really MAC dupes since I don't have the LE shades. )

S13 is definitely NOT a dupe for Trax. But it is still a nice shimmery grape shade.

S28 seems like a pretty close dupe to Sketch. I really liked it.

I still have yet to use: M19, M21, or S17.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has heard (I didn't go through all 15 pages, just the first few), but apparently a lot of sketchy things are coming out about the Coastal Scents company, particularly about privacy rights.

Has anyone else heard?


----------



## Cyclothymic (Apr 30, 2009)

I've ordered twice from CS a couple of years ago but stopped after I read some of the comments made by Steve and Kathy (the owners of CS) on the CS forum in response to customers of theirs who complained (on MUA, YT, etc) about the quality of their products/customer service. I was quite taken aback and completely put off by their rather vindictive tit for tat and unprofessional behaviour.


----------



## chickatthegym (May 1, 2009)

I am glad I found this thread. I was debating going to the CS store in Naples but won't go now.  I don't mind paying more for quality.  In the long run I will end up spending more on worthless makeup I don't use.  

^What kind of stuff did you mean about their privacy policy?


----------



## Cyclothymic (May 2, 2009)

I'm don't know about the "privacy rights" issue that cupcake_x mentioned but I read about someone who was contacted by CS and threatened legal action after she posted a thread on a forum complaining about mould on one of the eyeshadows in her 88-piece makeup palette. I've also read about CS deleting bad reviews on their website.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyclothymic* 

 
_I'm don't know about the "privacy rights" issue that cupcake_x mentioned but I read about someone who was contacted by CS and threatened legal action after she posted a thread on a forum complaining about mould on one of the eyeshadows in her 88-piece makeup palette. I've also read about CS deleting bad reviews on their website._

 
they DO delete negative comments. i left a 1 on the brush they claim to be like the mac 226 - have both and it is NOTHING like the 226 and it sucks. i left a comment (it was civil, i didnt say 'it sucks' i just said it was not like 226) and it got deleted.


----------



## CheeSauce (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am debating whether I should buy the 88 matte palette or more MAC... Worth it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it depends on what you are looking for. I have both the 88 palettes and I love them! If you are looking for some bright colors to use for when you go out or want to do very dramatic makeup, then the palette is very good! Instead of buying one teal M.A.C. shadow for $15, that you can only wear once in awhile and with certain outfits, you get to choose among a wide variety of colors to match whatever you are wearing for cheap! 

On the other hand, if you are looking for colors you may wear everyday, the M.A.C. shadows are more worth it because they are much bigger (compare a quarter size to a dime) and, most likely, you would not use up all the colors in the 88 palette.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 11, 2009)

i have recently ordered the 88 color palette and the blush palette
i love the colors they are extremely pigmented and a lil goes a long way

i mix in with my mac colors and i love it


----------



## Nicnivin (May 30, 2009)

Just ordered the 88 matte palette as a little thank you gift for a co-worker. Great price for the palette, but damn the shipping is over half the cost of the palette. Was not expecting $11.50 in shipping charges. Oh well, hope she loves the palette.


----------



## justtobenaked (Jun 4, 2009)

sheesh I am glad I read this before ordering the 226 dupe (as I cannot find it)


----------



## UndeadSuburbia (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey, I just wanted to input my two scents.... I was very excited this morning. My 88 palette came in and it was perfect! I am so in love with it! And I didn't get it from CS, I got mine from Ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I paid approx $18 and that included shipping! It came from Hong Kong so I did have to wait about a month... but it was worth it. 

I have ordered a couple brushes from CS but the shipping cost was insane. I don't think I'd order from them again. The brushes were alright, but I have found so many amazing ones for even cheaper on other sites. Also almost all the palettes and products can be found else where.


----------



## swaly (Jun 13, 2009)

I just wanted to add in my thought-pennies:

I received my complete sampler packs of their micas, matte pigments, and cosmetic additives (like 8 powders?). I am so thrilled and happy. For exactly $100 I have so many gorgeous pigments. I can say that I almost HATE MAC pigments because they give you such a huge amount and they cost so much and many are hard to obtain. They're not ideal collector's items for me because the guilt that accompanies the HUGE, unusable portions bothers me. These micas are an amazing solution.

Of course, they're unblended so they don't stick as well, but they're so smooth and blendable on top of a base. I've found dupes for the few pigments I have and am currently selling...well, dupes enough for me, since I am not a MAC pigment connoiseur.

Their sheen and texture are just amazing. And I know that since these are high-quality pigments, I can use them to make my own oil paints and colorings for art.

I even just love the idea of mica. I spent one summer in NC collecting raw mica from the river, and it's a beautiful mineral in its un-powdered form. It delaminates in thin, transparent, iridescent sheets...gorgeous.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 13, 2009)

I got the 28 shadow/blush combo palette and I'm pretty happy. Most of them are really well pigmented but they come out differently from how they look in the pan.

One is almost an exact match for mulch in the pan but swatched side by side, the CS one comes off really red.

I think I have to sit down and swatch them all.

Does anyone know if I can remove the pans and put my mac eyeshadows into the palette?


----------



## Beryl (Jun 13, 2009)

hello
I got my very first Coastal Scents order today. Very pretty mica colors.
As I was putting them into the jars I applied some on the eyeshadow I was allready wearing. Which gives for a toned down effect. So this got me thinking to get some translucent face powder and add some mica to make sort of a powder blusher with also a hint of 24K gold mica. Has anyone done this ? New mica fan here.


----------



## SugarDaisy (Jun 19, 2009)

Their 26 Shadow and Blush Palette is on sale for $10.97 while supplies last.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justtobenaked* 

 
_sheesh I am glad I read this before ordering the 226 dupe (as I cannot find it)_

 
I have the CS brush that is the 226 dupe.  I don't have the 226 to compare it too, but I love my CS brush.


----------



## Ms.JD (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_they DO delete negative comments. i left a 1 on the brush they claim to be like the mac 226 - have both and it is NOTHING like the 226 and it sucks. i left a comment (it was civil, i didnt say 'it sucks' i just said it was not like 226) and it got deleted._

 

I also wote a negative comment about one of the lip smaks I didn't like. I mentioned how the pic was not true to color and that they were overpriced for size. I then proceed in my comment for people to go to tiffinanyD's blog or xsparkage blog for the true colors. Well...they never posted my comment, but went to those ladies blogs that same and posted links on their sites, telling people to refer to their sites for the true colors. I told them about that in my comment that they posted!! I also wonder if they asked the ladies for their permission as well.


----------



## paintednightsky (Jun 20, 2009)

I bought a palette a few months ago, but today was the first time I really used it, besides swatching it on my arm.  I bought mine on ebay.  I'm not sure if beautiesfactory/manly cosmetics makes the same palettes, but there are a lot of reviews on youtube saying they were the same thing as the coastal palettes so I bought a 120 palette.  I'm thinking of buying the shimmer palette from CS soon to compare.

I had a blue-teal/purple look going today.  The only con is the fallout and that it really stains your skin/makeup if you aren't careful.  I think though that I've gotten the hang of applying, and I was just too lazy before to deal with fallout, which is why I never used the palette prior for looks.  I thought it wouldn't last either.

I have to say the color is extremely pigmented and blends so smoothly as long as you apply it right.  Very beautiful and vibrant colors.  Some colors though I won't use, but those are the weird oranges and such.  The colors just blend seamlessly into each other.  Fallout can be lessened with application.  It also lasted all day on me through work and rain!  The colors are still vibrant.  I have mac and other high end eyeshadows and I do find these to be compareable.  Honestly, I find MAC slightly over rated in the eyeshadow department at least and I've found other brands that give more intense pigment and shimmer.  I'll definitely be using the palette more, now that I've experienced the greatness of it.  When I first got it, I thought it was crap, but I'm glad I picked it up again.


----------



## user79 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am really enjoying the shimmer and matte double stack palettes *(purchased on EBAY)*. I think they are nice and the colors are really pretty. I especially love the purple shades in the shimmer palette they are so pretty. I don't have a big problem with the fallout tbh, I use a stickey e/s base underneath and a dusting of loose powder under the eye to catch fallout - problem solved. *shrug*

Oh and you can get the gel eyeliners on ebay too! The sellers abestlife and jolieeeee both have them and I purchased many of them - basically I see no point in splurging on the MAC fluidliners anymore, they work just as well imo and are so cheap! I honestly can't tell much of a difference in lasting powder between the cheap black no name gel liner from ebay and the MAC Blacktrack. So when they dry out eventually I won't care as much because they're cheap to replace whereas with MAC it annoyed me when they dried out due to their higher price! Hehe...oh they work amazing as eyeshadow bases too, they last soooo long.

I also do not support Coastal Scents anymore although I have purchased twice from them in the past.


----------



## Licota (Jun 21, 2009)

I've sent in my first orders at Coastal Scents today - my BF bought me a kit of brushes that I wanted, and I ordered the concealer palette and the 56 palette - really looking forward to recieve it!

Any experience with the 56 palette? Fell in love with the colours, and the fact that it is so cheap! Unbelieable! Although, the shipping all the way to Norway are a bit expensive.


----------



## SugarDaisy (Jun 22, 2009)

I have the 56 palette and I think it's my favorite out of all the ones I own!


----------



## MsMegMary (Jun 23, 2009)

The Neutral Palette is to die for. I love it. I also have both the 88 Palettes and am a huge fan. I'm really just starting out with my make-up collection so I think that the CS palettes are a really great buy. I do not, however, recommend their blush and contouring palette. It's really chalky . 

I know that the Neutral Palette can actually be cheaper if you buy it off eBay (like some of the others), just be sure to do your price-research! With things like shipping or tax, you could end up just breaking even between the two. But I know for a fact that I saw the Neutral Palette on eBay for like $9 (didn't check shipping).


----------



## MsMegMary (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beryl* 

 
_hello
I got my very first Coastal Scents order today. Very pretty mica colors.
As I was putting them into the jars I applied some on the eyeshadow I was allready wearing. Which gives for a toned down effect. So this got me thinking to get some translucent face powder and add some mica to make sort of a powder blusher with also a hint of 24K gold mica. Has anyone done this ? New mica fan here._

 

I LOVE the CS Mica's!! I've been on a mission today to find the best way to press them. Any ideas, anyone??


----------



## meker (Jun 26, 2009)

If anybody get the new brush set please let me know your review if you post on the thread. I would love to have another set besides my MAC set.


----------



## _mkx (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a question, has anyone ordered with Coastal Scents and order something but got something else instead of what you wanted? If so, did you inform them and did they let you keep what they mistakenly sent to you? I had that happened with my order and I just received it today and I contact them about it. She said there wasn't any need to send it back but they'll send the blush palette that i wanted. I just find it weird because wouldn't they lose money for it?


----------



## stickles (Jun 29, 2009)

They probably don't want it back because it's not like they can resell it anyways, it would just go in the garbage since they can't tell if it's been used.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone got the new brush set or palette? I saw the purple one, and it's sooooooo cute..........


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm debating on getting the 10 blush palette and the contour palette. Is it worth it? Good quality?


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 8, 2009)

i bought both of the 88 palette and i love em .. now i want to buy the 88 neutral palette i havent tried the brushes yet.. are they worth it???


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 8, 2009)

I ordered the double stack/shimmer palette that includes the blushes. It's pretty good. The texture of the shadows reminds me of NYX shadows.....kind of creamy.
The blushes are pretty, there's a nice bronzer and a coral one that I use quite often.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fa.iza88* 

 
_i havent tried the brushes yet.. are they worth it???_

 
Considering that each brush costs a few dollars, it would be hard for them to not be worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm very happy with my brushes. I've ordered a few different ones and so far they've all been put to use.

Many of the brushes that CS sells are Crown brushes, so you can check out that thread for more reviews. There is also a separate CS thread about the brushes.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 11, 2009)

I haven't read all of this thread so this may be redundant, but I just bought some of their brushes.

I really like the angled badger blush brush and the small shader as well as the crease brush.   The one that compares to the 217 is too big in my opinion, but still a nice brush.  I didn't buy the liner brushes as they didn't look pointy enough and I find you have to have a nice point and enough stiffness to make those work well.

I bought an eyeshadow loose pigment pot.  The color is beautiful but I had to wet it to get the real payoff.  Once I got it on, it stayed on beautifully all day.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

I keep getting so tempted to buy one of the 88 palettes but hmmmm do I need it? I have so many eyeshadows and the shipping to the UK is possibly horrendous!

xoxo


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ggxox* 

 
_I keep getting so tempted to buy one of the 88 palettes but hmmmm do I need it? I have so many eyeshadows and the shipping to the UK is possibly horrendous!

xoxo_

 
Keep an eye out for it on ebay. I got mine for BIN $3.75 plus $9.90 shipping (to Europe).


----------



## KiSmEt (Aug 16, 2009)

Has anyone compared the colors in the 120 pallette to the 88 color pallettes?? I was thinking about ordering the 88 color pallete I already hva the 120(not recieved yet).


----------



## HeatherAnn (Aug 17, 2009)

Who here has tried the individual Hot Pots e/s?  I'm curious about people's impressions of these...


----------



## beby24 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_mkx* 

 
_I have a question, has anyone ordered with Coastal Scents and order something but got something else instead of what you wanted? If so, did you inform them and did they let you keep what they mistakenly sent to you? I had that happened with my order and I just received it today and I contact them about it. She said there wasn't any need to send it back but they'll send the blush palette that i wanted. I just find it weird because wouldn't they lose money for it?_

 

Yeap I suspect the same for sanitary reasons.


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 22, 2009)

Yesterday I bought Synthetic wide buffer brush cause I read so many great reviews both on MUA and Coastal Scents site and can't wait to get it and try it


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_Who here has tried the individual Hot Pots e/s?  I'm curious about people's impressions of these..._

 
I just posted this in another thread as an example of palettes used without dividers, and I remembered you asked about the Hot Pots.

Here's a review: YouTube - Coastal Scents NEW Hot Pots! (Haul/Review PART 2)


----------



## Ode to Joy (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_Yesterday I bought Synthetic wide buffer brush cause I read so many great reviews both on MUA and Coastal Scents site and can't wait to get it and try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Where does CS order this brush? I can't find it on the crown website...


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Keep an eye out for it on ebay. I got mine for BIN $3.75 plus $9.90 shipping (to Europe). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow! Bargain! I'll definitely be keeping an eye out now, thank you muchly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xoxo


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 26, 2009)

*Coastal Scents gel liners*

Just wanting to share a tip. I have been using these cheap gel liners, and I very impressed with the staying power.

But for the longest time, I've been searching for a light grey base for my grey, blue and black shadows.

I've mixed it myself now.

I took the plain white gel liner, and added a tiny little bit of the black, mixed them well, and now I have the most perfect grey base - it's amost like my own selfmade paintpot.

So if you have purchased some of these liners, just get started, and you can mix a whole lot of different colours. They are great eyeshadow bases.

Enjoy


----------



## KeishaG14 (Aug 27, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Bitch Slap 88 palette versus the CS 88?  It's over twice as much cost wise ($40 vs. $19).  Just wondered if it was $21 worth of better...  LOL


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeishaG14* 

 
_Has anyone tried the Bitch Slap 88 palette versus the CS 88?  It's over twice as much cost wise ($40 vs. $19).  Just wondered if it was $21 worth of better...  LOL_

 
First of all: Ow.. My eyes! That brand has a horrible site.

Second, it looks like the same exact thing, just with the colors in a different order, to me.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Coastal Scents gel liners*

Cool idea! Maybe this can be my excuse to get colors like Sexy Pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Edit: this was my response to the gel liner as base idea, when it was in a separate thread)


----------



## Shypo (Sep 2, 2009)

OK, PLEASE do not laugh at me.  I haven't used ebay in awhile, and got frustrated when I did - I'm the type that wants to buy something when I want it, and not have to 'compete' to get it.

When you say that you've found the CS palettes on ebay, are they auction products, or do people actually sell stuff at a 'normal, everyday' price?

Again, forgive the naivete.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_OK, PLEASE do not laugh at me.  I haven't used ebay in awhile, and got frustrated when I did - I'm the type that wants to buy something when I want it, and not have to 'compete' to get it.

When you say that you've found the CS palettes on ebay, are they auction products, or do people actually sell stuff at a 'normal, everyday' price?

Again, forgive the naivete.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you!_

 
There are auctions as well, but there are plenty of Buy It Now-listings, so you don't have to go trough the whole bidding process.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 4, 2009)

are these  no-name palettes from HK on ebay same palettes as CS?


----------



## Almost black. (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Coastal Scents gel liners*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_Just wanting to share a tip. I have been using these cheap gel liners, and I very impressed with the staying power.

But for the longest time, I've been searching for a light grey base for my grey, blue and black shadows.

I've mixed it myself now.

I took the plain white gel liner, and added a tiny little bit of the black, mixed them well, and now I have the most perfect grey base - it's amost like my own selfmade paintpot.

So if you have purchased some of these liners, just get started, and you can mix a whole lot of different colours. They are great eyeshadow bases.

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
This sounds like a great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esperanza0905* 

 
_are these  no-name palettes from HK on ebay same palettes as CS?_

 
As far as I have seen yes - I compared the pictures before buying mine, and the one I received looks exactly the same as well.

While were on the subject: CS has a sale!

LABOR DAY SALE: 12% OFF
MAKEUP PALETTES


----------



## boggartlaura (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esperanza0905* 

 
_are these  no-name palettes from HK on ebay same palettes as CS?_

 
Yes, but beware of high shipping costs.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boggartlaura* 

 
_Yes, but beware of high shipping costs._

 
Well, they'd have to be around $15 to be problem when you can get the palette for $3.45.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got my CS order today - I got the Shimmer Shadow Double Stack - WOW!!  The colors are amazing, and I love the blush colors too!  This will be fun to play with.

I also ordered several brushes, including the flat-topped 'buffer' as they call it - I'll be using it tomorrow, but going on feel alone, it's a winner.  No shedding when I washed it, and it's quite dense.  I can't wait to see the results with my MUFE HD foundation tomorrow!

I also got some random eye shadow brushes, mostly crease brushes, but one I also got was a pink-handled brush that reminds me of the MAC 227.  The hairs are a bit shorter though, and it's quite pudgy, but I think I will like it for applying highlight and can keep it in my travel bag (the handle is shorter than the 227).

I have to take a deep breath when ordering from CS - the shipping costs are atrocious, and I can't spend $75 each time I order....guess I'll have to make a list and wait awhile....I want to try the gel liners next.


----------



## vintagegold14 (Sep 6, 2009)

I really want the 88 shimmer palette- should I get it? Which brushes would you guys recommend?

Also, I have read on Makeupalley that the packaging is crappy. Is this true and what can I do to prevent my palette (if I get it) from breaking or cracking?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintagegold14* 

 
_I really want the 88 shimmer palette- should I get it? Which brushes would you guys recommend?

Also, I have read on Makeupalley that the packaging is crappy. Is this true and what can I do to prevent my palette (if I get it) from breaking or cracking?_

 
 Don't drop it... EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boggartlaura* 

 
_Yes, but beware of high shipping costs._

 
I've noticed that! palette costs approx. 6$ and shipping 17$!!!
tnx anyway!


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm SO impatiently waiting for my CS order.  I splurged and got the 88 Warm, 88 Matte, 88 Shimmer, 28 neutral, all 92 micas and jars.  I am SO impatiently waiting...


----------



## Shypo (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeishaG14* 

 
_I'm SO impatiently waiting for my CS order. I splurged and got the 88 Warm, 88 Matte, 88 Shimmer, 28 neutral, all 92 micas and jars. I am SO impatiently waiting..._

 
Wow!!  Enjoy your haul!!  That's a box I'd love to open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Shypo (Sep 11, 2009)

Just a quick review of the miscellaneous brushes I got from CS -

First, the flat-topped buffer is now my go-to for foundation.  It blends so well (I use Revlon Colorstay) and I love the finish it gives me.

I also got a few different eye brushes - 

The pink-handled crease brush is a bit rough on the eye - it's shaped well, but too 'sharp', if I can describe it that way.

I also got the pink-handled brush that is like a much smaller version of the MAC 227 - but it has the same shape.  I LOVE this one - it's wider than the 239, but denser and works extremely well for highlight and blending of more monochromatic looks.

Lastly, I got the IB116 Round Crease - I really like this brush, but it's not cut well and had some random stray longer hairs that I had to cut down to size.  Even though it's a bit misshapen, it still works well as an outer v brush, and blends crease colors well.  It's softer than the 217, and it's not quite as pointed.

Given that these brushes are very reasonably priced, I think the relative quality is good and they're becoming my go-tos......


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_Wow!!  Enjoy your haul!!  That's a box I'd love to open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 
It's a box I'D love to open TOO!!!!  *goes to the FedEx website to track my order...*


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 14, 2009)

I  might be selling my Double Stack/Shimmer palette. After all that fuss I made over getting it, I just haven't used it. The blushes are great, and I would not do away with them, but otherwise it's just sitting there. 

Otherwise I REALLY REALLY want the 88 Warm palette.


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 15, 2009)

Has anyone done a mac dupe chart for the 88 palettes? I found this one yesterday for the 28 neutral YouTube - 28 Neutral Palette - MAC Dupes , but can't find one for either of the 88s


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lauraglou* 

 
_Has anyone done a mac dupe chart for the 88 palettes? I found this one yesterday for the 28 neutral , but can't find one for either of the 88s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would take that chart with a grain of salt. She says she made part of the matches by looking at the pictures on the MAC website.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 15, 2009)

*@Almost black.*

Did you get your brush? What's your opinion?


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 16, 2009)

So I got my palettes and micas yesterday.  I didn't really know that micas are supposed to be used with a mixing medium.  I've only ever used MAC pigments.  So I was disappointed this morning when I put one of the mica colors over my delft and went to blend and there was no more mica left by the time I'd blended enough.  Tomorrow, I'll use a mixing medium to see the difference.

I have to say though that I LOVE the other palettes.  I wasn't disappointed about the size of the 88 because I had already been warned that it's only the size of a dime.  Even still, I really can see this lasting a long time because really, all you need to do is dip your brush in the color to get a lot out.  It's very highly pigmented in my opinion.  I only used a few colors so I'm not sure how I'll like all the colors once I get them on my skin, but so far so good and I'm very satisfied.  I definitely see myself buying a bunch more stuff from CS.

I do have a question though.  Has anyone used their mixing medium?  Are their different kinds of mixing mediums for different things?  Like does the water/glycerin mixing medium work if you wanted to press micas into eye shadow or do you NEED their mising medium for something like that?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## xxainixx (Sep 16, 2009)

alright! think i'm a little late on the bandwagon but thought of putting my reviews on the palettes = ) 

for reference : on skin lighter than nc15


88 original palette = my favourite palette out of all i own. but however, given a choice, i would purchase the shimmery 88 palette. reason being, the shimmers totally surpass my expectations and were very pigmented. mattes however, were mediocre and pretty hard to apply plus it was chalky. 


120 palette ( okok, this is not cs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) = pretty much the same as above. but i didnt like it that much as it's doubly stacked and fragile, i'll most probaly kill it soon.  


10 blush palette = CHALKY! pigmentation is ok. as usual, shimmery ones are much more pigmented than matte.  good for experimenting. i now knows which blush colour suits me better. 


blush and contour palette = lighter shades dont show up on me and if i build it up, it turns chalky. the contour shade are fab! and the pans are ENORMOUS! good for the price. 





ok, that's pretty much it. i have more but i've not used it long enough so i won't comment on them. these are my PERSONAL opinions on them.  as you can see, IMHO, the general rule is that shimmers=PIGMENTED , matte=BAH =) i hoped i help!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeishaG14* 

 
_I do have a question though.  Has anyone used their mixing medium?  Are their different kinds of mixing mediums for different things?  Like does the water/glycerin mixing medium work if you wanted to press micas into eye shadow or do you NEED their mising medium for something like that?

Thanks ladies!_

 
I don't quite understand if you want to
1. mix the mica with a base to _make an eyeshadow_
2. _press it into a pan_ with a pressing medium such as EZ Prez, or
3. just _use a mixing medium_ to apply it wet to your lids?

Because these are three different things, and you would need to use different things for each purpose


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, so pressing it into a pan is NOT making it into an eye shadow.  That I didn't realize.  I was thinking that you could use the water/glycerin to make it into an eye shadow.  BTW, what's the difference between 1 and 2 on your list?  

Thanks!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 16, 2009)

You can mix micas with other mineral powders - that gives you what you get when you buy a mineral eyeshadow. It gives you the opportunity to tweak the color and improve adhesion. Here's an example.

Pressing a mineral eyeshadow, pigment or other loose makeup powders into a pan is just that: pressing it into a pan. Generally one would be hoping that it did _not_ change how the product performs.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been pretty impressed with Coastal Scents so far. Shipping has always been really fast for me. I love their palettes and their brushes are quite nice too. The gel liners are great and I use them as bases for my shadows alot of times too. I've actually given palettes as gifts and everyone has really loved them. 

I want to get a lip palette......has anyone tried any of those??


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 17, 2009)

I added a mixing medium to the micas I got from CS.  Wowsers!!!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm glad that worked out for you Keisha.


----------



## Almost black. (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_*@Almost black.*

Did you get your brush? What's your opinion?_

 
Yes, I received it shortly after paying for it and must admit I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It's really great and awsome and I don't even use my kabuki brushes anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great for mineral foundation ad I prefer it more than kabuki brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking of getting another one


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 2, 2009)

That sounds fantastic! 
I have heard it makes foundation go on with heavy coverage, what do you think? Is it mask like?
What I want this brush to use for is applying fixing powder while buffing all face products out at the same time, to get a polished, pixelized look? Should I get this one?

What do you want to use the second one for?


----------



## pmjc69 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone tried out the new camo quad yet? Those look really tempting. I really want the corrector and the light quad.

any reviews? other than the couple from youtube?
thanks!!


----------



## supermodella (Oct 3, 2009)

I kind of want to get the 88 but I'm worried I might not put the colors to good use. (I'm an NW 43/45) Any ideas how I could make my purchase worth the price?


----------



## Leven (Oct 3, 2009)

I got that 10 color concealer palette a couple weeks ago, let me just say that its one of (if not the worst) makeup produst ive ever used!It was *not* creamy at all, and when i rubbed my finger across the top to get product, it would come off in little rollsand crumbs! It seemed okay when i used a stiff condealor brush to pat on dark circles, but it juct creased and cracked.

Ive used my cousins 88 shimmer palette before, some shades were okay, but the colors overall came out patchy. And thats with a base and a great quality MAC brush! Ive given up on the company basiclly.

I think there are better brands that beginners can use that have great colors and are great quality. Hell, i would take Covergirl or Revlon eyeshadows over the CS ones!

Im sorry if this seems like im bashing the company, but i just saw the video that Pursebuzz posted about the new creative me palette and i felt that i needed to present my stance (as if anyone cared) on the company. 

Im glad youtubers like Pinkiecharm refuse to use their products even though people continually ask for them.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 5, 2009)

Am I correct in assuming that the 120 palettes produced by Coastal Scents are the same palettes produced by bf-beauty.com? If so, can anybody tell me their experiences with self-constructed palettes? I really love the look of some of their brighter colors in-pan, none of which appear to be in the 120 palettes, but I won't buy them if they're ONLY that vibrant in the pan. I mean, $30 doesn't sound like a lot for a whole palette of self-selected colors, but it is if none of them work properly and you're a poor college student applying to grad schools.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 7, 2009)

I have both the 88 matte and shimmer. And honestly although there is some fallout as the others have mentioned this stays on my eyes longer then mac eye shadows!! Very weird huh!? Even with macs base like bare study paint pot mac still creases on me 3 quarters into the day. These palettes last on me all day. Amazing how that works!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 8, 2009)

the 88 palette is hit or miss, I don't really use mine anymore because  they stained my lid, but there are a few colours in there that I cannot for the life of my find in any other brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW I've seeen swatches of the concealer palette it seemed good enough


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2009)

The palettes on ebay are the same as CS - CS does not make their own products! All these palettes come from China originally. CS just has a mark-up. eBay is still the cheapest place to get them overall. Yeah, shipping might be $10 for a palette, but then the palette is only like $10 or something - making $20 total INCLUDING shipping. Who cares how high the ship price is, the total cost is still cheaper than CS, especially for anyone outside the USA. CS would charge $20 for the palette, and then you'd also have to add shipping on top of that. So ebay is still cheaper.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The palettes on ebay are the same as CS - CS does not make their own products! All these palettes come from China originally. CS just has a mark-up. eBay is still the cheapest place to get them overall. Yeah, shipping might be $10 for a palette, but then the palette is only like $10 or something - making $20 total INCLUDING shipping. Who cares how high the ship price is, the total cost is still cheaper than CS, especially for anyone outside the USA. CS would charge $20 for the palette, and then you'd also have to add shipping on top of that. So ebay is still cheaper._

 
I totally agree! (read: I bought one from ebay)


----------



## zumzum (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Beauties!

I need an advise from all those who have an experience with international order. Somebody asked me to order some stuff from CS and we live in Europe, Hungary. 
Can somebody tell me that CS send their parcel as a gift or something else?
Do they sign the full retail price of the products on customs declaration? (I asked it because of tax)

Many thanks!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Nov 15, 2009)

I want to get a blush palette!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 16, 2009)

What is the 88 palette most people have, the matte/satin or the shimmer one?
I want to get it to recreate looks as a training.


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Nov 18, 2009)

Im thinking about getting some of these palettes but im a little nervous about it cuz i bought the 120 palette off of ebay and i HATE it.  i absolutely love the colors but they dont last even with a primer and they have a funky cheap powder smell to them that gives me headaches and makes me nauseous so know i dont even use it. has anyone had any problems like this with the 88 palettes?


----------



## forevernars (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretty~nyxie* 

 
_Im thinking about getting some of these palettes but im a little nervous about it cuz i bought the 120 palette off of ebay and i HATE it.  i absolutely love the colors but they dont last even with a primer and they have a funky cheap powder smell to them that gives me headaches and makes me nauseous so know i dont even use it. has anyone had any problems like this with the 88 palettes?_

 
I'm hoping everyone will take into consideration what I have to say, however it's just my opinion I know others have their opinions on it too which is different then mine but honestly If you purchase your 88 matte or shimmer palette through coastal scents and you purchase one off Ebay (Which I did) I have the matte one off Ebay and the matte from coastal scents first things first I'd rather pay a couple $ dollars more for the palette that is nicer quality/better made and doesn't break as easily "Coastal scents" palette is matte like Macs palettes whereas the palette off Ebay is glossy the one off Ebay looks cheap and because of the glossy finish it has it gets ruined very easily, scratches, stains ect... Since the coastal scents one is matte it doesn't get scratches and stuff on it as easily just looking at my two right now the one I have here from Ebay is so scratched up already and my CS one is flawless plus my Ebay one has already broken, the little clasp to open and close it is broken off and I did absolutely nothing to it didn't drop it or anything. Next thing (I promise I'm not a weirdo) but I've smelt both the eye shadows out of the Ebay palette and the CS palette honestly the eye shadows in the Ebay palette STINK!! The smell does make you nauseous! but the CS palette doesn't have the same smell as the Ebay one it doesn't smell horrible like you are going to throw up. Fact is both palettes are made with the same ingredients so how can they possibly have different smells if they are made with the same ingredients honestly I don't know? It is a mystery but they do both smell different from each other. CS tolerable, Ebay's Not. So I'm definitely getting rid of the Ebay palette probably in a swap and of course keeping my CS one. If you take those things into factor it IS worth the few extra dollars to get the CS palette instead of Ebay's.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretty~nyxie* 

 
_Im thinking about getting some of these palettes but im a little nervous about it cuz i bought the 120 palette off of ebay and i HATE it.  i absolutely love the colors but they dont last even with a primer and they have a funky cheap powder smell to them that gives me headaches and makes me nauseous so know i dont even use it. has anyone had any problems like this with the 88 palettes?_

 
I have a 78 palette from Coastal Scents, it doesn't smell weird and the shadows last forever with primer. I put a pale pink on this morning over TFSI and it looks like I just put it on.


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *forevernars* 

 
_I'm hoping everyone will take into consideration what I have to say, however it's just my opinion I know others have their opinions on it too which is different then mine but honestly If you purchase your 88 matte or shimmer palette through coastal scents and you purchase one off Ebay (Which I did) I have the matte one off Ebay and the matte from coastal scents first things first I'd rather pay a couple $ dollars more for the palette that is nicer quality/better made and doesn't break as easily "Coastal scents" palette is matte like Macs palettes whereas the palette off Ebay is glossy the one off Ebay looks cheap and because of the glossy finish it has it gets ruined very easily, scratches, stains ect... Since the coastal scents one is matte it doesn't get scratches and stuff on it as easily just looking at my two right now the one I have here from Ebay is so scratched up already and my CS one is flawless plus my Ebay one has already broken, the little clasp to open and close it is broken off and I did absolutely nothing to it didn't drop it or anything. Next thing (I promise I'm not a weirdo) but I've smelt both the eye shadows out of the Ebay palette and the CS palette honestly the eye shadows in the Ebay palette STINK!! The smell does make you nauseous! but the CS palette doesn't have the same smell as the Ebay one it doesn't smell horrible like you are going to throw up. Fact is both palettes are made with the same ingredients so how can they possibly have different smells if they are made with the same ingredients honestly I don't know? It is a mystery but they do both smell different from each other. CS tolerable, Ebay's Not. So I'm definitely getting rid of the Ebay palette probably in a swap and of course keeping my CS one. If you take those things into factor it IS worth the few extra dollars to get the CS palette instead of Ebay's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
AMEN TO THAT!!!! i thought i was just weird or crazy about the ebay one smelling bad. i didnt even have to bring it close to my nose or anything cuz the smell just smacked me in the face as soon as i opened it!  i could have dealt with it if the smell had faded away when i used the shadows but it doesnt! and it actually starts to irritate my eyes after just a few minutes of wear, to the point the point that my lids felt itchy and "heavy" if that makes any sense? I'm deff gonna get rid of this palette as well and im gonna give the CS ones a try!


----------



## Nicala (Nov 23, 2009)

Coastal scents released HD foundation: Coastal Scents:

Anyone looking into buying it and testing it out?


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Coastal scents released HD foundation: Coastal Scents:

Anyone looking into buying it and testing it out?_

 
I am interested in hearing what others think of it.  I am sure that the company has passed it along to some of the You Tube Gurus to try out so it will be interesting to hear what they say.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm interested in trying it myself! It probably won't be anything like MUFE HD foundation but maybe still a good alternative. Btw does anybody happen to know if CS has a customer service email?? Because I've needed to contact customer service but have only been able to do it through their website message box and that was last week I did it through their website and have not gotten an email back yet??


----------



## Nicala (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am interested in hearing what others think of it.  I am sure that the company has passed it along to some of the You Tube Gurus to try out so it will be interesting to hear what they say._

 
Ooh. Time to wait and see. It would be nice to not pay as much for HD foundation if its good quality. If not, I don't mind paying $35-$40 for a good one. 

I kind of want to get the concealer quads... any one use these by any chance?


----------



## preciouscharm (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm waiting for more reviews on their HD foundation. I'm also interested in hearing about the concealer quads!


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Ooh. Time to wait and see. It would be nice to not pay as much for HD foundation if its good quality. If not, I don't mind paying $35-$40 for a good one. 

I kind of want to get the concealer quads... any one use these by any chance?_

 

In the last few months I have tested so many foundations and Graftobian was the clear winner. Graftobian's HD foundaiton is only $9.00. That's kinda hard to handle when I have paid more than $100 for MUFE foundaitons.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_In the last few months I have tested so many foundations and Graftobian was the clear winner. Graftobian's HD foundaiton is only $9.00. That's kinda hard to handle when I have paid more than $100 for MUFE foundaitons._

 

Now you have me curious? It's a creme foundation how well does it work, like coverage and long-ability, ect?


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *forevernars* 

 
_Now you have me curious? It's a creme foundation how well does it work, like coverage and long-ability, ect?_

 
It's a cream foundation that looks like a liquid foundation. I almost past this foundation up because I don't like cream foundations. This foundation will cover my acne scars without a concealer. The only other foundation that will do that is MAC's Minerlize Satinfinish. When used with MUFE HD primer I get around 8 hours of wear. I tested that too here is the link The Glam Shack: Face Primer Roundup - Make Up Forever HD Microperfecting Primer Neutral
This link has color swatches of a lot of the foundation that I have tested.
The Glam Shack: Foundation - Swatch Request
This link has a lot of the foundations that I have tested including Graftobia
The Glam Shack: Foundation


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Coastal scents released HD foundation: Coastal Scents:

Anyone looking into buying it and testing it out?_

 
No worries, give it a couple of days and you'll see a million youtube gurus reviewing it saying it's soooo comparable to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy with my Studio Fix Fluid, and sometimes Revlon Colourstay


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 28, 2009)

There are already video's out from gurus saying it's just as good as MAC and MUFE and that made me not want to buy it. I think I'm suffering from guru bullshit overload.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 28, 2009)

Vixxan can I ask you where you have purchased the Graftobian HD foundation?  I looked at a few places online but they were much more expensive than the $9 you said you got yours for.  TIA!


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Vixxan can I ask you where you have purchased the Graftobian HD foundation?  I looked at a few places online but they were much more expensive than the $9 you said you got yours for.  TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Graftobian - Hi-Def Glamour Foundations


----------



## Kragey (Nov 28, 2009)

I know we're all aware that CS and the other sellers of the 88/120/whatever palettes are all getting their stuff from Hong Kong. No harm, no foul.

But this is something REALLY random I just noticed...this girl did a video review of her palettes from bf-beauty.com (the supplier straight from HK), and I noticed that the cover is written in Hangul! That's Korean!

LINK, STOP AT 1:38: YouTube - bf beauty haul

(Romanization is "hejieo," pronounced like "Heh - jee - uh." The characters underneath are too bitty for me to read. :/)

I was thinking these _all_ came straight from Hong Kong, land of industry, but now I'm not so sure. Maybe some companies are getting them from HK, some from Korea? Or maybe Hong Kong companies are outsourcing to Korea...? Maybe it's just some of the empty palettes that are being made in Korea...

I'm sorry, I'm just dead curious where these palettes are actually being made now.


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 28, 2009)

Nicki the girl in the video is one of my favorite makeup artist. I purchased those palettes http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f278/jazzie142/SepHaul4.jpg.

They were shipped to me from Hong Kong.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_There are already video's out from gurus saying it's just as good as MAC and MUFE and that made me not want to buy it. I think I'm suffering from guru bullshit overload._

 





 WORD!
edit:  just smh @ Fafinette, she LOVES it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and SFF is now too 'cakey' for her LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr-YCm01bbw


----------



## user79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't get sucked into the HD marketing gimmick. Putting HD on a label doesn't make it any more special or different from other foundations. It's not like HD means there's a magic ingredient inside that makes it stand out from other foundations on the market.

I would honestly spend money on a reputable and _professional _brand like Graftobian or Cinema Secrets (that pro MUAs actually use) if I were to buy foundation online, rather than some no-name private label stuff that has a huge mark-up on it most likely.

$17 for some private label foundation that has no reputation to speak of? No thanks.


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_





 WORD!
edit:  just smh @ Fafinette, she LOVES it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and SFF is now too 'cakey' for her LOL
YouTube - REVIEW: Coastalscents Undercover HD Foundation_

 
If you watched that video she didn't even know what to say. If I have tried a product I know what to say about it. Even if I hated the product I could tell you about without looking up at ceiling and pausing for long periods. When I say guru bullshit overload this is the kind stuff I'm talking about. There are some good reputable gurus on Youtube but this kind of garbage is making them all look bad.


----------



## tina1wina13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_No worries, give it a couple of days and you'll see a million youtube gurus reviewing it saying it's soooo comparable to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy with my Studio Fix Fluid, and sometimes Revlon Colourstay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL I'm sure it will be like all of their new "holy grail" foundation, and there will be like 100 new foundation routines on YT


----------



## tina1wina13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_If you watched that video she didn't even know what to say. If I have tried a product I know what to say about it. Even if I hated the product I could tell you about without looking up at ceiling and pausing for long periods. When I say guru bullshit overload this is the kind stuff I'm talking about. There are some good reputable gurus on Youtube but this kind of garbage is making them all look bad._

 

Crap like this irritates me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All these girls are like bad commercials, and if people don't want to watch them, they aren't going to watch other gurus either.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Don't get sucked into the HD marketing gimmick. Putting HD on a label doesn't make it any more special or different from other foundations. It's not like HD means there's a magic ingredient inside that makes it stand out from other foundations on the market.

I would honestly spend money on a reputable and professional brand like Graftobian or Cinema Secrets (that pro MUAs actually use) if I were to buy foundation online, rather than some no-name private label stuff that has a huge mark-up on it most likely.

$17 for some private label foundation that has no reputation to speak of? No thanks._

 
So freaking true, I mean I'm not trying to knock CS down, but who knows where they made this stuff, what's in it? 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_*If you watched that video she didn't even know what to say*. If I have tried a product I know what to say about it. Even if I hated the product I could tell you about without looking up at ceiling and pausing for long periods. *When I say guru bullshit overload this is the kind stuff I'm talking about. There are some good reputable gurus on Youtube but this kind of garbage is making them all look bad.*_

 
Word, I was laughing the whole video, it's too funny, you should read the comments, ppl are finally seeing the light!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BTW LOVE ur blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tina1wina13* 

 
_LOL I'm sure it will be like all of their new "holy grail" foundation, and there will be like 100 new foundation routines on YT_

 
LOL she already has one up LMAO.


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 30, 2009)

i almost got sucked into buying the CS pallete, but they seem way to sketchy imo so i bought the sephora color pallete instead.


----------



## Leven (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_In the last few months I have tested so many foundations and Graftobian was the clear winner. Graftobian's HD foundaiton is only $9.00. That's kinda hard to handle when I have paid more than $100 for MUFE foundaitons._

 
YES!!!
Graftobian HD Cream foundations are the bomb! I have them in the 5 color palette from that they sell. I use a damp spnge to apply them, and the resualts are to die for. 

The corrector colors are also awesome and all of them do what they say they are going to do.


----------



## Leven (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_If you watched that video she didn't even know what to say. If I have tried a product I know what to say about it. Even if I hated the product I could tell you about without looking up at ceiling and pausing for long periods. When I say guru bullshit overload this is the kind stuff I'm talking about. There are some good reputable gurus on Youtube but this kind of garbage is making them all look bad._

 
AMEN! 

Im getting sick and tired of these types of gurus givingthe rest of 'em a bad name. And its ironic too becuase those gurus happen too be the one who are most viewed lol


----------



## tina1wina13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_i almost got sucked into buying the CS pallete, but they seem way to sketchy imo so i bought the sephora color pallete instead._

 
mmm I kinda regret getting mine to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's alright, I'm scared of the ingredients because I've heard a lot of bad things about the ingredients, and I have a lot of duplicate colors with a better formula.  I try to use it I really do! But I find my other eyeshadows to be so much better quality, even my loreal hip ones are tons better!lol


----------



## Nicala (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_In the last few months I have tested so many foundations and Graftobian was the clear winner. Graftobian's HD foundaiton is only $9.00. That's kinda hard to handle when I have paid more than $100 for MUFE foundaitons._

 
I need to try this out. Is it a theatrical type brand or only available online?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_No worries, give it a couple of days and you'll see a million youtube gurus reviewing it saying it's soooo comparable to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy with my Studio Fix Fluid, and sometimes Revlon Colourstay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's starting to get on my nerves how a lot of the gurus end up reviewing the same thing at the same time. Actually, its starting to make me sick of watching YT videos for that reason. A lot of them just sound scripted and like they don't enjoy making videos anymore, as if they're being forced to review it. I like it when gurus keep it real. I enjoy watching Julia, QueenBeeuty & sushirockstar's videos a lot since they don't really go with the rest of the flock for reviews and what not. THANK YOU!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_AMEN! 

Im getting sick and tired of these types of gurus givingthe rest of 'em a bad name. And its ironic too becuase those gurus happen too be the one who are most viewed lol_

 
Seriously. Anything to promote their product. -____-

I'm definitely not going to buy the "HD" foundation from CS. Much like how Julia said, I'd rather buy from a reputable company and know that I'm getting something good. Not something completely mass produced.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_I need to try this out. Is it a theatrical type brand or only available online?_

 
This is a link to Graftobian Graftobian Makeup Company - - Theatrical Makeup - Graftobian Makeup Company.

This is the cheapest place that I have found to purchase it Professional Makeup Supplies For Makeup Artists - MakeUpMania.


----------



## howleekorian (Dec 4, 2009)

I am really hesitant to try the CS HD foundation because I haven't seen any comparisons with the MAC or MUFE colors that would cover my skintone MAC NC 25, MUFE #120. Does anyone know of any comparisons because the CS ones seem to have a relatively minimal selection of the slighter skin tones. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 5, 2009)

^ Just buy Revlon Colorstay if you're looking to save a few dollars, with CS you would have to pay $17+Like $7 shipping= $24

Revlon Colorstay is only $10


----------



## Ellen1 (Dec 10, 2009)

I was doing a search on the CS HF foundation and found this thread. I admit, I am one of those who gets sucked in by the term HD!  HELP!!  : )

How do you guys chose a shade (Graftobian or otherwise) from looking at a swatch on the computer?  I am light skin with neutral undertones - most foundations (including MUFE HD) are either too yellow or too pink for me.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ellen1* 

 
_I was doing a search on the CS HF foundation and found this thread. I admit, I am one of those who gets sucked in by the term HD!  HELP!!  : )

How do you guys chose a shade (Graftobian or otherwise) from looking at a swatch on the computer?  I am light skin with neutral undertones - most foundations (including MUFE HD) are either too yellow or too pink for me._

 
I used this conversion chart to help me find the right tone. To find the right shade I purchase a couple of palettes and found my perfect shade in a few minutes.

Conversion chart:
http://www.paintandpowderstore.com/comparison_chart.pdf

Foundation palette:
Graftobian - Hi-Def Glamour Creme Paletts

Foundation:
Graftobian - Hi-Def Glamour Foundations

Swatches:
The Glam Shack: Foundation - Swatch Request 

If you look at the swatches the Graftobian is a perfect match for me.


----------



## mz_ELLE (Dec 18, 2009)

I recently bought CS Hotpots because alot of people were saying they were dupes for MAC e/s.  I got 4 of them.. 2 matte and 2 satin/shimmer.  I only liked one of them (the one that's supposed to be a dupe of amber lights).  The other three were not that good.. they were not that pigmented as everyone had said.


----------



## talks (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure how to feel about coastal scents anymore. I placed an order last week, it arrived yesterday. I was so excited to play with the 88 es matte palette but when I opened it several eyeshadows had been CLEARLY swatched and it was not a result of the packaging or transport as there was no fallout in the palette or the clear plastic sheet. My blush palette looked perfect and new. So I sent CS a message about the es palette and just now got an email saying they were going to refund my entire order and went on to say that they know for a fact that the es's were not swatched and the palette was brand new/untouched. While I'm pleased that they were nice enough to comp my order, that was not my intention at all. I just wanted to get answers, but that email just made me feel like they are calling me a liar. Am I wrong? Do the palette's look like that normaly? If so, I'm okay with that and will just put it all behind. I really wanted to purchase other items from CS but now I'm thinking its not even worth it.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 19, 2009)

KAthy has been known to give hell to consumers, she's a bbeeeaatttcccch who shouldn't be runnning a business.
CS needs to learn customer service 101, ASAP they clearly haven't worked in retail at any point of their lives


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The palettes on ebay are the same as CS - CS does not make their own products! All these palettes come from China originally. CS just has a mark-up. eBay is still the cheapest place to get them overall. Yeah, shipping might be $10 for a palette, but then the palette is only like $10 or something - making $20 total INCLUDING shipping. Who cares how high the ship price is, the total cost is still cheaper than CS, especially for anyone outside the USA. CS would charge $20 for the palette, and then you'd also have to add shipping on top of that. So ebay is still cheaper._

 
I don't own any CS palettes (they're not that cheap with shipping to my country), but I got 120 palette from eBay last month and must say I was really surprised. Haven't tried *all* 120 colors, but the ones I've tried are really good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't use UDPP or MAC Paint pots as e/s base, I have a cheap e/s base (catrice Stay On! - German or Austrian brand, not sure) and these e/s stay on my eye lids the whole time with no problems. 

Anyway, I got this palette for 15$ (with free shipping) and I got it from China in 2-3 weeks, and 3 e/s were broken but the rest of them were just fine. Anyway, I think it was worth my money. It has so many different colors that I can use for so many different looks and I really love it. e/s are really pigmented, stay on for a long time and nothing irritates my eyes.


----------



## forevernars (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey ladies you should check out there awesome new makeup palette called "creative me" palette it's got 12 vibrant colors to do some awesome looks and they are the full size not the small/dime sized ones like the 88 palette. I just bought it I can't wait to try it. Does anyone happen to know if there is a coupon code for CS right now I could use for a discount or something?? As I'm already to make another order???


----------



## ilexica (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies!

I'm NW15 and I'm looking at the 28 neutral palette, 10 blush palette and 6 contouring palette. Does anyone with pale skin have these? What do you think, are the colours versatile and wearable? I'm worried about, paradoxically, the shadows not showing up and the blushes/contourers being too dark or pigmented. Thanks in advance


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Hi ladies!

I'm NW15 and I'm looking at the 28 neutral palette, 10 blush palette and 6 contouring palette. Does anyone with pale skin have these? What do you think, are the colours versatile and wearable? I'm worried about, paradoxically, the shadows not showing up and the blushes/contourers being too dark or pigmented. Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The only one I have of these is the 10 pan blush palette, and yeah I'm pretty freakin pale (I dunno what I'd wear in MAC, that shit breaks me out with a quickness.) I only use maybe 3 or 4 of the blushes regularly. I don't play around with my blush too often, which was kind of the point of getting that damn thing in the first place! I do like it though.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Hi ladies!

I'm NW15 and I'm looking at the 28 neutral palette, 10 blush palette and 6 contouring palette. Does anyone with pale skin have these? What do you think, are the colours versatile and wearable? I'm worried about, paradoxically, the shadows not showing up and the blushes/contourers being too dark or pigmented. Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm NW15 and have used the neutral and blush palettes, though I don't actually own either and would buy them off of eBay instead of CS. Several of the blushes work great for pale skin, and you can use a couple of the darker ones if you're careful. The neutral palette is decent for just about all skintones, depending on what kind of looks you're in to, although I feel like almost half of the shades are just highlighters and are TOO light.


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 25, 2010)

I just got my 88 Matte palette and I'm so excited! It's too beautiful for words. Can't wait to try these out tonight, I'm dressing up as Magenta to go to the Rocky Horror Show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty impressed with the swatches so far.


----------



## thekatalyst (Feb 28, 2010)

how many of you have tried several of these "great-value" palettes? I've gone through this thread more thoroughly than I'd like to admit, haha, but forgive me if this has been asked already. What about the Manly palettes? or any of the other palettes that have been mentioned? Is coastal scents really the go-to for a great beginner-on-a-budget palette?

It seems like there was some mighty love for CS at the beginning of this thread and not so much as time went on, haha.

Thanks!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 28, 2010)

The 88 matte palette is good value for money, especially if you get it on ebay instead of from CS. I think people were discovering the palettes in the beginning of the thread and now that everyone has one, no one is shouting "yay, I just got this".


----------



## Meisje (Feb 28, 2010)

I have the CS 78 palette and I highly recommend it! It's great, I got it when I was first starting to try all the makeup tuts on the internet. It's *very* convenient to have that wide of a range of colors, because you can try absolutely any tutorial. Before I got it I was often frustrated because there were tuts I wanted to try but I had nothing like the colors used. Now I can duplicate pretty much anything!

You can also try out what does and doesn't look good. If you use up a certain pan quickly, you can dupe it with a more expensive brand, and you can know what colors to avoid. For example, I like a matte cream color, but I know I don't like a white-minty-green. So I'll never purchase an expensive white-minty-green shadow.

I find the quality very good. I use TFSI (without it, no shadow stays on me for more than an hour, not MAC or anything else) which I'm sure helps the vibrancy.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

I know CS redistributes their palettes but I wish they had more. I absolutely love the purples in the 26 blush/es palette. I think they have a lot of room to grow...keeping my fingers crosses for more palettes!


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 2, 2010)

I would recommend looking around - there are other people selling that line of palettes for much less than CS is.


----------



## forevernars (Mar 12, 2010)

Not sure if this is supposed to be listed under the sales/promotions section but coastal scents is having a 20% sale on there "creative me" palette It's $17.56 instead of $21.95. Sale ends March 15th so get this awesome palette while it's for a great price


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

This may have been asked before - but I remember hearing somewhere that most of Coastal Scents powders and everything are from China....Im trying to cut out China made cosmetic items so just wanting to check and verify?


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbleheart* 

 
_This may have been asked before - but I remember hearing somewhere that most of Coastal Scents powders and everything are from China....Im trying to cut out China made cosmetic items so just wanting to check and verify?_

 
I don't know about the powders and such, but the palettes definately come from China or Hong Kong.


----------



## La Tanita (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone tried the concealer quads?
Reviews, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!!!

Camo Qudas compared to the Professional Camouflage Concealer Palette


----------



## Nicala (May 24, 2010)

Anyone know how well the concealers in the concealer palette hold up in the summer? I'm thinking about getting it but would like to have some input before I do.


----------



## kaylabella (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Hi ladies!

I'm NW15 and I'm looking at the 28 neutral palette, 10 blush palette and 6 contouring palette. Does anyone with pale skin have these? What do you think, are the colours versatile and wearable? I'm worried about, paradoxically, the shadows not showing up and the blushes/contourers being too dark or pigmented. Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have tried both the 28 neutral palette and the contour palette and I love them both! I'm pretty pale, idk what in MAC because I have yet to invest in one of their foundations, but the colors showed up in the neutral palette really well. And the contour palette, the colors are really nice, you just have to use a lighter hand for some of the darker colors. Unfortunately, my contour palette took a couple of dives of my counter and is now deceased


----------



## legolassildarin (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone used the Coastal Scents Concealer Palette..It looks attractive but I'm not sure whether I should get one...

Ciao


----------



## equus18 (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I would recommend looking around - there are other people selling that line of palettes for much less than CS is._

 
I got 2 of my palettes from eBay sellers in Hong Kong/China.  They are much cheaper than CS and most of them have free shipping.  They are the same quality and packed very well (no breakage).


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just ordered my 88 warm palette! Finally! can't wait till i get it.


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay, so to anybody from Canada: how long did it take for your palette to ship through to Canada? I live in Edmonton and I chose the cheapest shipping option (the $6.97) and paypal notified me today that my payment has gone through! So it should be shipped from coastal scents today I hope. Around how long should it take? Does anybody know?


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_The 88 matte palette is good value for money, especially if you get it on ebay instead of from CS. I think people were discovering the palettes in the beginning of the thread and now that everyone has one, no one is shouting "yay, I just got this"._

 
Do you guys think that this is still a good buy? It seems that some of the initial hype or whatnot has died down, and the prices on eBay are still pretty similar to what they were a few months ago. I was interested in getting the 88 or 78 palette awhile and I was checking prices... anyway, for some reason lately I got interested again and I'm just not sure if I would get a lot of use out of it. 

Thoughts from anyone who's had some long-term use with the palettes?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 10, 2010)

Has CS renamed some of their brushes? Or are the brushes new ones? Examples:

  	Bionic Wide Buffer Brush -> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*Synthetic Wide Buffer Brush ?*[/FONT]​[/FONT]

  	Destiny Precision Angled Liner Brush -> *White Angled liner Brush ?*​


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I am a pretty big fan of coastal scents. It is very reasonably priced, and has much to choose from. Although, I can't say much. All I have tried are four of the mineral shadows...but I love them. Very smooth and longlasting. Plus, you can get sample sizes for what..maybe 50 cents!


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 25, 2010)

coastal scents is having a 33% off sale till the 29th


----------



## paulamurta (May 13, 2015)

Guys I've been trying to look for explanations but seems like I CAN'T

  Where the hell are all those beautiful mica pigments that CS used to sell???
  I just can't find it online. I have Mirage Twinking Silver and being honest here, it's kinda sad I can't find nothing similar.

  Sorry if you already talked about it here, as I said, I just can't find it at all.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 13, 2015)

Seems like they discontinued/stopped selling it at some point. In my googling I found this site, where the contact info is a Coastal Scents email address. They're selling it and a load of other pigments and glitters off for $90,000 for the lot.  http://www.micapowder.com  They still sell pigments and glitters, but likely sourced from another wholesaler.


----------



## macaholic13 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was also looking for their Micas and looking for Mirage Twinkling Sliver. I loved this glitter mica. I am disappointed.


----------

